# JLB's IM Journal



## JLB001 (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, here goes a big step for me.  I need to get myself back on track for a show in April, so hopefully keeping track of things here will keep me going in the right direction.

I begin dieting the Saturday after Xmas, that puts me 16 weeks out to loose the 15 to 20 lbs I have added since Sept.  I"m hoping that during the time I have been getting chunky I have added a little more solid mass to myself.  I've already begun cutting most sugars out, but still have some when the urge hits, but no more homemade cookies or desserts.  Xmas will be the last for that, then a cheat meal every two weeks!

Since I will be on vacation this week from work, I have begun my 20 to 25 mins. of morning cardios!  woohoo ( I hate cardio!). Still lifting in the early evening and doing 20 mins of cardio after that.  After Xmas, I'll add in sprints and some light running.  I was cursed with the bad gentic in the leg dept, and the good gentics in the upper body dept so the sprints and plyometrics are a must for me.  Poor Craig is about to suffer with me again with all the running.  Good thing is, he plans to do the show with me, so the dieting and cardio will be alot easier.   

I'll try to keep this updated as best I can over the next week.  I have to sneak into the office and get online when the office is closed.      Diet and stats are to follow at a later date.  If I would have to guess right now, I would say I am about 16% @137 and 5'2.   Last show in Sept, I was 120 and right under 9%, so that is the goal, but with smaller legs instead of the tree trunks I have!
Jodie


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey JLB , does this mean your joining our online comp???


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Welcome to IM And GOOD LUCK!!!  You will do great!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

Man JLB I saw your pics and you are beautiful!!!!!!!!  Good Luck and welcome!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2003)

aww, thank you guys!   I am going to try to do my best with this thing!   

Ok, so what is this online comp thing?   I don't think I have seen it or know what it is all about.

Library computers blow!   

Today has been a good day so far.  I did my 30 mins of cardio this am.  15 on the stairmill, then another 15 on the bike.  Tonight will just be more cardio.  Craig and I have been using Gopro's workout with the shock stuff, so this is my week to lift heavy, but Craig is up in NYC, so I have to find someone who can spot me in the gym.  I'll be so glad when he gets back!  I hate going light.
Diet has been pretty clean except two pieces of toast with my breakfast. One more week before I cut out all breads and yummy stuff!  Oh....remember to wash all the dish soap outta the pan when washing.  Soapy eggs are gross!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2003)

the only reason you're being asked about the comp is because you posted your journal in the _special_ competition area.  I think the competiton is to see who can best reach their goals (less weight, more muscle, less bodyfat, etc) by a certain date?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2003)

ohhhhhhh..ok, I get it now.   LOL   I feel like the special nutcase now!   LOL      Guess I better go read up on this special place.  hehe


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

If ya wanna move your thread into the normal journal we can get a moderator to do that. But if ya wanna join in then we'll ask J'Bo and Firestorm and see if its ok. the idea is to bulk till Jan everyone's posting midway pics then (Jan 11th) then cut till April 30 when we post end pics


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hmmm...those dates fall within the time frame that I am dieting down for a show (show is April 17th). I have to actually start cutting on the 27th of Dec.   The only thing is....I hate my fat off season pics!   I look like porky the piglet!   There's no way in hell am I gonna try to squish my butt in that itty bitty suit, the seams might pop out!  Bulking is one thing I do well, because I get lazy by not doing cardio, but continue to lift.   I like the added weight on me, since it allows me to lift way heavier!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats cool JLB, no need for a suit, just wear your gym gear 
I'm sure you dont look that bad 
I got a comp end of May (would be my first) seeing how i shape up


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2003)

Best of luck on that upcoming show!  My goal is to be in the top 10!  I'm tired of dragging in behind, but overall as my body changes I am happy with the end results.   I'm still fairly new to all the competeting stuff, started seriously lifting back in March of 2001.  So I am proud of what I have gained and accomplished in myself since then.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 17, 2003)

Welcome Jlb! I just checked out your gallery. You look amazing! Can't wait to see what it takes to get you looking like that. Very impressive.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hikerchick,

Lots of damn cardio and dieting!  To me the cardio is the worst part.  But it has to be done.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

WOW you have an awesome body!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Wait-- I just saw this- You live in Houston?? 
Where about? 
Where do u train at?! 

I am on the outskirts of houston--- but work off of westheimer.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 17, 2003)

Stacey,

I live in West Houston, between Westheimer and Woodland Park.  Train at the 24 hr fitness on Hayes/Westheimer.  Do you ever go there to that one or somewhere else?
Jodie


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> To me the cardio is the worst part.


You and me would get on just fine


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey,
> 
> I live in West Houston, between Westheimer and Woodland Park.  Train at the 24 hr fitness on Hayes/Westheimer.  Do you ever go there to that one or somewhere else?
> Jodie



OH WOW we are sooo close-- I always go to that Target on Westheimer (kinda close to the beltway) --- I am at Westheimer & S. Gessner.

I work out at my neighborhood Gym--and I have a setup at home--but I do most cardio outside--(I am a jogger) or on the elliptical. I live in Fairfield-- kinda far out!! But I use to go to the 24 hour fitness on Jones & 1960... far from u though! 

Thats neat!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 18, 2003)

We visit that Target often too!  It's just down the street from where we live.  Target and the Chinese food place right next door.  I love there steamed chicken and veggies!  

Today hasn't been a good day for dieting.  I had McDonald's!  Ewwww, the way my tummy is feeling, I see why we don't eat there often.  It was close and I am out of my normal routine for the day.  Over visiting Mom, had a flat tire in the middle of nowhere, thank God the spare still had air in it and got us to Mom's house fine. My son, who is 17 thought it was funny that we had a flat, actaully wanted to help me change the thing. Mc'D's was at the walmart where I had to get a new tire, so it was easy while I waited.  Now I am paying the price for it.  Guess tomorrow means more cardio than the 30 mins I had been doing.  Oh well.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

Thats cool how close we are!!! Oh Gosh, Mcdonalds always makes my tummy hurt!!! 
Sorry about your flat tire honey, I know that sucks!!!

Take care!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 20, 2003)

Well, today wasn't too good of a day in the area of dieting.  One of my girlfriends took me out to Landry's Seafood for lunch, had blackened chicken alfrado.  Then went to Walmart to get things for our Xmas dinner.  Needleass to say, the yellow cake with choc. frosting was not part of that dinner.  Baked that, ate a HUGE piece (like half way across the narrow end of the 8x10 pan).  The cake is now sitting on my desk at work with a huge note for my maanger to finish it off before Monday!  I keep thinking to myself that my real dieting/cardio begins next weekend, then no more cake.

Oh...I did manage to have somewhat of a decent workout this afternoon, did back and arms.  Gosh, my normal routine stuff is way off when Craig is gone.  It sucks, he'll be back tomorrow, which will put me back in routine on Moday.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 21, 2003)

ok...here goes!   I'll have to get pics this week, if that is ok.  These were taken lastnight.   Boy do I have some serious work to do in the next 16 weeks!  Right now I feel like Ms. Chunky buns!

Name:   Jodie
Age:    37
Height:  5'2

Current weight:  138 appx. 16% bodyfat
Goal:  to be 120ish and appx. 8.5 to 9% bodyfat by April 17th for a figure comp.  Also to maintain my lean body mass at 110 or so and change the overall shape of my legs/hams plus add more caps to my shoulders to balance out my legs aka as tree trunks.

Stats:
neck: 12 3/4
chest: 35
upper arm: L. 13   R. 12 3/4
waist:  29
hips:  37
thigh: 25
calves 15 1/2


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 23, 2003)

God this week blows!   I'll be glad when the holidays are over, maybe life will return to normal!

Anyways, I did do my cardio this morning and lifted this afternoon.  Did shoulders and chest which felt pretty good.  Didn't have a spotter, so I didn't go too heavy, just added in a few more reps.  Next week will be the last week on Gopro's workout that he had posted, then back to the one from Mike Davies until I can determine who I want to use and if the $ is there for that.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2003)

How many competitions have you done? Your contest pics are amazing!!! I cant wait for the holidays to be over either-cheat foods are way to tempting for me! Chocolate is my biggest weakness. Im lying. Actually anything with sugar is my weakness!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 24, 2003)

Jill,

I have done 4 shows total.  Always placing low.  Kinda sucks, but each time my body keeps changing more and more, which is usually my goal anyways.

I have that same addiction!  Sugar!  LOL, I can sit down with a whole yellow cake with choc. frosting and go to town on it.  Or better yet....Krispy Kreme Donuts.  A dozen doesn't last between the two of us.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 26, 2003)

Today is off to a good start, kinda.   I didn't get up to do my cardio, I keep thinking Monday will be the day.  But I did have my 6 egg whites, 1/2 c. oatmeal with splenda.  Then just had my protein shake and 1/2c. almonds.  Lunch will be lean sirloin steak and a sm. butter gold spud. then later more protein shake with almonds.  Not sure what is on the dinner menu.  My son will be here today so there is no telling.  Lifting will be Bi's and tri's.  Hopefully it will be a quick workout as I really don't feel like being in the gym lately.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well yesterday would have finished off good had I not had a sm. cheeseburger and sm fries from McD's last night!   Had to pick up my son after my workout and didn't have time to eat before I got him.   Oh well....it wasn't that far off base.  Least it wasn't a Quarter Pound with cheese, super size fries or anything like that!

I packed up all my foods for today and brought those with  me to work, so today so be a pretty good day diet wise.  

Lastnights workout went well, killed bi's and tri's.  Think I did about 4 different exercises of 3 sets of 10 to 12 reps each.   I gotta start hitting shoulders harder after next week to bring them out more.


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2003)

Hope you had a good holiday! Ya, I can relate to the sugar addiction-If I could live on sweets and be skinny, I would! Congrats on doing 4 shows-thats wicked! You must be very strict to have competed 4 times, im jealous! Good luck with everything!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 28, 2003)

Ok...I wanna know who made me sick?   I got runny nose and eyes!   Augh, no gym for me today.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

ohh gosh sorry your sick honey!! Hope you feel better!!!

Is one of the photographers you know named JAY??


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 29, 2003)

Stacey,

I don't know a Jay, but a few others.  One of my fav. has a place out in Hempstead.  His studio is called Lynn Grove Studios.

I'm feeling alot better today.  Eyes aren't so watery and I can breath with my nose!  hehe  Think its more sinus than anything.  I do believe I will pass on the gym tonight, and just hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey girl!! I'm glad your feeling better today!!!

I think I have heard of that photography place!! Hempstead is about 15 minutes from my house--awesome!!!! I really would love to be a model!  What do u think??


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll PM you his info, you can get in touch with him and go from there!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Great~!!!! THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmm....I think angel hair pasta cooked in chicken boullion with two chicken boobies is on the menu for tonight!  Diet has been clean all day, except two butterscotch hard candies!  I think I need the extra carbs to feel a lil better.   Then tomorrow is chest/shoulders  superset stuff from Gopro's workout.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Then tomorrow is chest/shoulders  superset stuff from Gopro's workout.


Have fun with that


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Your dinner sounds yummy!! 

Have a great day!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2004)

Ick!!!!  Not a good diet week!!!!  I have fallen off the diet wagon really bad!   Plus I still have to post before pics soon!  I've been sooooo lazy with that.   I'll have to see if Craig will take some for me since he is back in town. (I'm scared to see how fat I have gotten! Someone might yell out....."Watch out!  Wide load coming ahead!!!")  

Even with the diet being bad, I did go lift.  Those have actually went pretty well.  Today is bi's and tri's.  I like doing those.


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ick!!!!  Not a good diet week!!!!  I have fallen off the diet wagon really bad!   Plus I still have to post before pics soon!  I've been sooooo lazy with that.   I'll have to see if Craig will take some for me since he is back in town. (I'm scared to see how fat I have gotten! Someone might yell out....."Watch out!  Wide load coming ahead!!!")
> 
> Even with the diet being bad, I did go lift.  Those have actually went pretty well.  Today is bi's and tri's.  I like doing those.




Hi JLB!  

Based on the gallery pictures, I seriously doubt that someone is going to yell, "Wide load"!!!    You are too HARD on yourself.  Don't worry, I fell off the diet wagon a few days last week, too!  I think you'll be just fine and if not even better from what we seen in the pics!  I can't wait to see the pics!!    Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 3, 2004)

Umm....David....I am 20lbs heavier right now.  trust me on this one.......W I D E Load!   LOL

We were going to do cardio after arms lastnight, but I have some swelling on my right knee cap, so decided to go home and ice it, take some antiflamatories and rest it.  Have to see how it loooks on Monday morning when we get up.


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm....David....I am 20lbs heavier right now.  trust me on this one.......W I D E Load!   LOL
> 
> We were going to do cardio after arms lastnight, but I have some swelling on my right knee cap, so decided to go home and ice it, take some antiflamatories and rest it.  Have to see how it loooks on Monday morning when we get up.



Sorry to hear about your kneecap.   How did this happen?  I apologize if you elaborated somewhere else on the thread.  How often is this occuring?  I hope it does feel better!    I'm not sure what gym you workout in but do you have access to a heated pool or indoor pool where you can swim laps using your arms and upper body only?  

Now, 20 lbs. huh?  Well, did you store it ALL in your butt?  Don't worry about, dear because based on what I've seen, you should be able to shake it off!  Or, here's a quote.  "With a pinch more of red into your heart, you'll be just fine in no time. "


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 3, 2004)

We think I injured it doing leg ext.  It should be fine soon, just more swallowen than sore.


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We think I injured it doing leg ext.  It should be fine soon, just more swallowen than sore.



Oh, OK!    As long as it's not reagrravated condition reoccuring!  That is good!

So, are you going to talk more about the things you ate today or planning to eat.  You do amuse me so with your food opinions!   

Greasy foods that sit in your system for 4 hours!   
Mc'd's etc..  

BTW, how is your weekend so far (besides your injury) and has things improved with your situation?  I hope so!  You seem like a sweet  caring person!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

OK 2 PAGES OF PEOPLE WHORING IN THIS GALS JOURNAL.  JLB START POSTING WORKOUTS AND DIETS IF YOU WISH. (personnally I don't post diet cause I just don't have the time to write it down as I eat. 2 kids etc keep me way to busy to spend THAT much time on myself).  anyway start posting so we can comment on your training!!!!  Can't wait to see what you do to look the way you doooo!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 4, 2004)

OMG....I had posted a HUGE response, hit send....and it went to the page where they were updating the site.....soooooo, here goes again!

I was doing GoPro's shock workout for 6 weeks.  I start out with a different workout schedule this week, one I got from Mike Davies last year.  We'll be doing chest on Monday, back on Tuesday, skip Wed. Then legs on Thursday, Shoulders on Friday with arms on Sat.  There is also alot of plyometrics and conditioning in the workout I will be doing. Cardio will be 6 days a week consisting of AM cardio of 30 to 45 mins working up to an hour, them PM will be sprints and conditioning with some cardio in the gym on none sprint days.  Those are usually 4 days out of the week for sprints.  I change up the cardio machines tokeep my body guessing as to what it will be doing.   With the knee like it is, I will have to take it easy on anything with high impact.  Not too sure what the weights are that I lift, I don't keep up with those.  I do like going heavy.  I'll try to remember what they are and post them.

Diet is usually the same foods.  Calories between 1100 to 1200, with protein between 140-150, carbs 50-100, fats less than 40.
Umm...Normal meals are:
Meal one:  6 egg whites and 1/2 c. oats with splenda
Meal two:  Protein shake with 1/4 c. almonds or cashews
Meal three:  5 to 6 oz turkey, chicken, fish or lean red meat, sm spud,  sweet potato, or 3/4c. rice and 1c green veggies( no carrots, corn or peas)
Meal  four: same as meal two
Meal five: same as three without the carbs
Meal six:  6 egg whites with 1. c veggies or protein shake
I stay out of the isle of the food store, if it isn't something in the fresh section/frozen veggies or in the meat dept.  I can't have it.  :-(  

Oh...pics should be tomorrow if Craig doesn't forget the camera.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 6, 2004)

We got the pics!  I just have to resize, save to a disck and post them. 
Gawd...they are aweful!!!!  I look like the huge chuncky buns!!!!!!

diet was clean yesterday!!!  And today is off to a really great start too!!!   woohoo

Workout out went well.  Craig decided to do the body for life thingie...so, I will be on that workout for the rest of this week.  Workout was as follows:
DB Presses:  12 at 30
10 at 35, 8 at 45, 6 at 50, then 12 at 30 followed into DB flys 12 at 30, 
DB shoulder Presses: 12 at 25, 10 at 35, 8 and 6 at 35, then 12 at 25,  with rear delts 12 at 20
Incline machine presses:
12 at 50, 10 at 60, 8 at 70, 6 at 80, then 12 at 60, with pec dec 12 at 40
DB Laterals:  12 at 15, 10, 8, and 6 with 20, then 12 at 15 followed with front raises 12 at 15

Cardio was 25 on the recumbent as I am still nursing my knee.
Todays cardio was 30 mins, on the bike as well.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey you-- don't say that about yourself-- I'm sure you look Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We got the pics!  I just have to resize, save to a disck and post them.
> Gawd...they are aweful!!!!  I look like the huge chuncky buns!!!!!!


Good!! All the more motivation and room for change


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2004)

No cardio this am...day of rest!   But legs are tonight!!  and cardio after that.  I hate when it is too cold to get up to go to the gym.  Rather stay in bed and snuggle with the sweetie.

Diet is on track...so things are looking good!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

I know-- this cold weather screws up my cardio-- I love to run outside w/ my dog--lately its been cardio indoors! 

Glad your doing great!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok...I posted a pic over in the comp place thingie....I tried to post it here but it wouldn't let me.   

Ya'll will have to go there to see it...Cause that damn ugly gross pic is not going in my gallery!   It's embaressing to see how chunky I have gotten!

Just gives me more incentive to stick with my dieting and cardio.  15 weeks insn't that long, but should be plenty of time to drop the extra weight I have put on.  

Diet has been clean all day!  Not really wanting any foods I shouldn't have.  I did have one piece of hard candy and about 4 nilla wafers.  Not enough to throw the diet off to bad.

the knee still has the swelling in it, Taking some Mobic for that, if it isn't better by Monday, I'll make a dr's appt to have it looked at.  It makes me scared to do much cardio for fear of injuring it more.  But Craig seems to think it is something minor. ( hehe...my chiro. student )   Just doing light cardio on it, but then legs are tonight, so should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 8, 2004)

Last nights leg workout went well!   Knee held up except for on lunges.  Made it through about 10 and said, nope...felt too much of a pulling in it, so better not to finish them.

The leg workout was the Body for life one.
Squats:
12 with the smith machine bar
10 @50, 8 @ 90, 6 @ 140, 12 @ 90 folloowed by standing calf 12 @40
Leg Curls
12 @30, 10 @50, 8 @ 60, 6 @60, 12 @ 40 followed by donkey calf 12 @115
Leg ext.
12 @40 (testing the waters with the knee), 10 @60, 8 @ 90, 6 @100, 12 @ 60, followed by my half ass lunges.

Diet for dinner was steamed MooGooGai Pan with extra chicken and 1/2 c. steamed rice and a fortune cookie. 

Cardio this am....30 mins on the treadmill at a pace of 3.4, taken up to a 7.5 incline, then back down the last 10 mins.
Diet today has been 6 egg whites and 1/2 c oats with splenda.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey girl--- I might do that contest in April also--The Lee Priest Classic... I'm soo scared!! I have a friend who lives in Austin--who looks AWESOME-- shes doing it..and is talking me into it! 

But My legs are like yours..just mine are stubborn and don't like to change!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 8, 2004)

Stacey,

It would be alot of fun!   I don't think Lee is hosting the show this year, it will be Craig Titus and Kelly Ryan.

As far as the stubborn legs....they take time, usually are the last thing to see results, just have to stick with it.  Also sprints and lower body plyometrics can do wonders!   Mine tend to piss me off on a regular basis because they are the first thing to gain when I stop dieting.  I have to be careful the two weeks, stop training them 14 days out, plus watch the cardio as to not force too much water back into them.  The show I did in New Orleans last year, I rode the whole way with my legs up on the dashboard, went to the hotel room...and stuck them up on pillows.   I am beginning to think...Liposuctions!!!   Nah...Craig wouldn't like that too much, plus it looks too painful.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh honey I have thought about Liposuction in mine also. I have strong legs, but they are big boned -got them from my granny!! Can't thank her enough--haha.

Oh wow-- Kelly Ryan!!! How awesome would that be to meet her. Do you have to have competed before to this show?? And do you know if theres a talent part in it?? Lordy if so I am soooo screwed.

Thanks for the tips on legs--I'll take them anytime.  I LOVE to run--s000 When the weather gets NORMAL again I will...and I like doing sprints too--will do that.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 8, 2004)

They will be doing Fitness, Figure and Bodybuilding at this show. 
It's April 17, in Austin.  It's the 1st annual Craig Titus and Kelly Ryan Championship.  It's not a national qualifer, but I think alot of the girls will use this show as a warm up for the following weekend, which is the Coleman classic in Dallas (it's a quilifer).

The contact info for the Austin show is:
Marc Salvato   512-418-0400. 
not sure where they will host it this year (venue wise)

For the other shows in Texas you can fins them at Optimun Fitness, then under upcoming shows.   They have the Labrada here in Houston May 15th......hehe


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey!! Thank you so much honey!!! Your the best. Sooo on this list you sent me--can I do any of them? Even though I'm new at this?

I would love to do the Labrada one!!! More time to get ready too. 

THANKS


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 8, 2004)

You can do any of those shows on that list.  Just keep in mind that the ones that are National Qualifers will pull all kinds of competetors out of the woodwork.  They are the tougher shows.  Short averages usually 12 or more girls, etc.   You can go to Steelfitness.com or MostMuscular.com to check out the past Texas shows.  They usually have pics there to see aswell.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Awesome~~~ Thank you SOOO Much!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

The Labrada one is not a National quailifer--sooo that one might be good, what do ya think?? WoW I'm nervous, yet excited!!!!

I hope you don't mind me bombarding you with questions--we should meet for lunch one day!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 8, 2004)

Stacey,

We can meet for lunch if you like!   But....my diet is back to being limited!  LOL   I swear I live off Lucky Village, steamed moo goo gai pan to get rid of my moo butt! It's sad when they know what I order before I even get there.  This is about the time Craig hates going out to eat with me...I usually have to tell the wait person not to spit in my food because I am going to be difficult.  No oils, no creams, no sauce...all kinds of junk that I can't have.

Right now...I would die to have a HUGE bag of Martha White brownie mix with walnuts. Mixed up but not baked! ...mmmmmmmmmmm.  Or better yet, toll house choc. chip cookie dough!!!!!   Gawd....14 1/2 weeks to talk crap about foods I can't have.    

If you have questions, please feel free to ask.  I'll try to help as much as I can, but I think lots of peeps on this board know alot!
Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 9, 2004)

AUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH....today has been yuck!   Staying hungry even after eatting!  Had eggs, cream of wheat and 2 sm wedges of cantalope for breakfast, then by 10am I was feeling like I hadn't had a damn thing to eat, so protein shake...By noon I was starving again!!!   You would think I would have enough bodyfat to live on for months!  Lunch was steamed veggies with chicken, and 3/4 c rice from Lucky Village.   I did have my fortune cookie too!  mmmm.

I didn't get up this morning for cardio, but we did 45 mins last night.  25 mins on the bike, then another 20 on the treadmill.  Knee felt good so I did a little running to see what would happen!  All went well.  Tonight will be back and arms, followed by cardio.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey JLB!  I know I'm a little late to welcome you since you've been here for a while  But, still, I wanted to say WELCOME  I'm glad you're here 

I'm really excited to follow this journey and see you transform  Do you have a comp in mind or are you just doing this for yourself?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 10, 2004)

Jenny,

The goal is to do a figure show in April.  It will be the Craig Titus and Kelly Ryan show in Austin, Texas.  If I feel I am not ready at that time, I will wait and do one in May.  It all depends on how the legs look, etc.  I'm not looking to win these shows, just improve over my placings from last year.  It's exciting to see how much one can change from one show to the next.

Thank you for welcoming me!
Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 10, 2004)

Todays workout: (the one we skipped on Friday night for a cheat meal and a movie  )
DB Rows:
12 @30, 10 @ 40, 8@45, 6@55, 12@40
12 Hyperexts.

Close grip pulldowns with a V grip
12@60, 10@70, 8@90, 6@110, 12@80
12 hyper ext. with a 25 plate

Seated BD curls (slight incline) singles
12@10, 10@15, 8@20, 6@25, 12@15
hammercurls (standing)
12@15

Close grip skullcrushers
12@30, 10@40, 8@50, 6@60, 12@40
Rope pressdowns
12@30
No more body for life workouts for me.   Back to a 5 day split!  with higher reps and plyometrics.
cardio will be tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 11, 2004)

Saturday night Cardio was:

15 mins on the stair hell master
15 mins on the recumbent


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 11, 2004)

Diet for today:
6 egg whites, 1/2 maple brown sugar oatmeal
then...
protein shake with almonds
then....
5 oz lean sirloin with a sm. butter gold spud
and then.....
more protein shake no almonds...
Dinner...I think will be chickie boobie and 1 c. green beans

Cradio.....(ick ick ick)  45 mins on the stair mill. I should be able to listen to the whole "Pink" cd this time.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 
> 
> Cradio.....(ick ick ick)  45 mins on the stair mill. I should be able to listen to the whole "Pink" cd this time.



Damn 45min Thats terrific.
I did the Stepmill yesterday and only lasted 10 minutes My heart was RACING 
Killer cardio machine for sure.

What level do you use?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 11, 2004)

I HATE the stepper! high five to you for stickin it out that long!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 12, 2004)

I only lasted 25 mins at a level 5 with those damn rolling hills!   I thought I would do 45....but it kicked my ass!   I finished out on the bike, so I did manage to do 45 mins.

Oh Stacey.....I talked with the head NPC guy for Texas, he isn't sure if the Austin show is gonna be a go or not.  Not sure as to why, but I think I am gonna shoot for the May one instead.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Jlb-- Hmmm I wonder why the show may not happen. Thanks for the warning!!!  I will tell my friend also (she lives in Austing) Thanks!! Think I'll train for the May one too.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey hon~
I hear ya on the diet being back to being limited--sucks!! My hubby hates eating with me too (but we usually don't anyway do to his working hours) and my friends-- they hate it too. We can just "talk" about what we crave together-- I will miss my chex mix & my cookies & chocolates! 
Lucky village is close to the beltway right? Maybe we can meet there one day-- you can tell me how to eat CLEAN at that place!

Very impressive cardio this past weekend!! You rock!! I did a lot of walking around the mall--but thats all. 
Starting today!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 12, 2004)

Ummm...I had pizza for lunch.   With me changing the show date, it shouldn't hurt too much.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

lol!!! I had One slice of pizza yesterday!!! Yum!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 12, 2004)

I had 4.   LOL  Oh well.  That is not including the brownie mix I just HAD to have lastnight. I didn't eat the brownie after they were baked...just the mix all stirred up.   Guess it's just no carbs the rest of today.  Glad the show is 18 weeks away.   LOL


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Jodie   Good luck with your diet, I will be reading your journal for inspiration!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I HATE the stepper! high five to you for stickin it out that long!



I do the 'stepper" every day too and hate it.   I'm stepping over my kids, stepping over their toys,  Stepping over my yellow lab, stepping over my kids cloths after they throw them on the floor at bath time and I'm just stepping and stepping.   I need to alternate to bike for a few days. That should be long enough to get me 100 miles out of this state.  lol


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

Firestorm...maybe I need to try your route of the stepper instead of mine, sounds a lil more difficult.  hehe

Ok...yesterday started back on a different workout, it went well and am actually a lil sore from it.
Incline Presses
3 sets of 15 @ 25, 35, then 45
Incline Flyes
4 sets of 10 @25, 30, 35, and 35
3 sets of 20 push ups( boy push up kind with toes on floor, no knees on floor)
pec deck
3 sets of 15 @30, 40 and 40
Followed up with 30 mins cardio on recumbent bike.

Diet today has been good, except one whole wheat bagel with 4 stawberries.  breakfast:  6 egg whites and 1/4 c. oatmeal
snack protein shake
Lunch was ground turkey with 3/4 c rice
snack  another protein shake
Not sure what dinner will be
Training back tonight and gonna follow with cardio


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

ohhhhhhhh bagels---YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
I haven't had one in about 4 weeks!!!  

Where do you get yours at??


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

I got mine at Camden Creek.    LOL   We had a meeting there with the chickens this morning.  I usually just get them from HEB or that place at Town and Country.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Ohh cool--- 

Randalls has awesome bagels!! Oh Einstein-- yes those are great!!

LORDY-- I will have to get one soon so I'm not craving them.
I use to eat them EVERY morning for Bfast--and was bonerail thin!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2004)

Craig got me started on them, he was born in New York and his parents had a bagel store.  So he likes them alot!   I try not to eat them too often, but love Einstein's turkey sandwich bagel.  Yummy!

Get your fill of things you crave now...cuz...the dieting hard starts soon, then you'll be walking aimlessly around the food store isles smelling things you can't have through the packaging.  Worse is the fresh french bread they bake in the stores...I dart through that section with my shirt over my nose.


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 14, 2004)

In case you thought she was kidding...she wasn't.....she actually does pull her shirt over her nose and run through the bread section...usually pulling me behind her!

(she also made my food for me today and packed it in containers so i could eat clean at school....thank you baby!)


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2004)

Awww....thank you!   My sweetie is here!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2004)

Lastnights workout:
Back

One arm rows
3 x 15 @ 30, 40, 40
Reverse Grip Bent over rows with Straight bar
4 x 20 @ 45, 65, 65, and 65
NG Pulldowns supersetted with short arm seated rows
3 x 12 @70, 90, and 90                         3 x 10 @ 50, 60, and 60
DB Shrugs
3 x 20 at 40, 50 and 50
Hyper Exts.
4 x 15 @ O, 10, 25, and 25

No cardio as my knee was back to being swallowen.  I have a dr's appt tomorrow to have this thing checked out.  But I do plan to do cardio this afternoon, 20 mins of EFX. 20 mins on Treadmill and 20 on the stationary bike.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Thats hilarious JLB!!!!!

I am eating the rest of my Sour patch watermelon thingies--- I hav ea few left and I usually eat 2-3 a day (not bad--but not good) SOOO I will have them gone by sunday-- I have had them since Christmas. 

Other than that and a few peices of chocolate I'm eating Clean.
I may get a bagel though tomorrow!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2004)

My manager is trying to talk me into Chik-fil-a, but I am not buying it!  I'll go home and have my left over turkey and rice.  Craig took the rest of the steak, so I have to have the turkey.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2004)

Woohooooooooooooooooo, time to go home!  You guys have a wonderful day! I'll be back...umm...Friday.


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey...i would have let you have the steak....i'm not picky about my food!

The chicken teryaki with freezer burn turned out not to be so bad...it's nice to have my lunch with me and not have to worry about what i am going to eat!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2004)

ewww...gross freezer burn.  nasty stuff.  

I did my cardio!   20 mins of the EFX, 15 on the treadmill, then 20 on the bike with the seat lower than normal.  Now I'm all stinky!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, the doctor said no cardio for at least 7 days, plus to take a Medrol pack to see if the sweeling goes down on my knee, if it doesn't in the 7 days, then we will have to schedule for an MRI to see what is going on in there.

Craig did legs last night, I made a half ass attempt at them, figured one last time before 7 days of not doing them, was better than 2 weeks of no leg work.  This is so gonna suck!   I was finally getting in the frame of mind of doing am cardio, etc.  We will keep up with the upper body training, just leaving out leg day.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)

Augh!!  This week is really gonna suck!   I took my son to a Rice Owl's Girls Basketball game today, after it was over, we rode over to the Rice Stadium, the place I am suppose to be doing stands/bleechers.  It made me depressed and bummed out about this stupid knee!  I want to get busy on changing these legs and dive into my serious training/cardio for this show but can't.  

Ok...this was my grip for the day....anyone else care to share how their day went?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Augh!!  This week is really gonna suck!   I took my son to a Rice Owl's Girls Basketball game today, after it was over, we rode over to the Rice Stadium, the place I am suppose to be doing stands/bleechers.  It made me depressed and bummed out about this stupid knee!  I want to get busy on changing these legs and dive into my serious training/cardio for this show but can't.
> 
> Ok...this was my grip for the day....anyone else care to share how their day went?



letting it heel is the best.. but I can understand how frustrating it must be. injuries are always frustrating to deal with! Hope its better soon hun! 

hmmm my day, work, wasnt bad.. came on here for a bit while there when it was quiet. then gym for cardio. its warmer out now so its not so torturous walking everywheres. 
other then some annoying pain in the top of my left foot when I put shoes on (dont know what the heck it is) I suppose all is well. wish I had tomarrow off work... argh. 
Hope tomarrow is better for you hun!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh I hope your tomorrow is better as well!   I have a 17 yr old to tote around.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)

Jen,

Aren't you  getting ready for a show?  Which one?  How is your training coming along?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

17yrd old!! handfull age! my brother is 16...gosh I feel young. lol 

yuppers Im getting ready for my first show on April 3rd. the Nova Scotia Provincials. thennnn thinking of doing the Atlantics the weekend after. also considering doing the Canadian World Qualifiers in July but Id also like to get to Texas to visit my sis. we'll see, plenty of time. 
training is going great, feeling weaker then norm.. that somewhat bugs me but Im dealing I guess.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 17, 2004)

Ather,, "feeling weaker" could be your cutting cals a bit too low or even possibly over training.  You may not be taking in enough carbs (even on high protein/low carb diets you still need sufficient Carbs for energy.  You may be not getting enough sleep.  Whatever the cause, analize your training,rest and nutrition and nip that bugger in the butt. Good luck.  Fire


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2004)

You know that when we hit the cutting diets we loose some strength as we lean out.  On average I end up dropping about 10 lbs in my lifting strength. 

You look awesome for being as far out as you are. I know 12 weeks doesn't seem that far off. 

What part of Texas is your sister in?
Oh...and you were born the year I finished high school.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> You know that when we hit the cutting diets we loose some strength as we lean out.  On average I end up dropping about 10 lbs in my lifting strength.
> 
> You look awesome for being as far out as you are. I know 12 weeks doesn't seem that far off.
> ...



its ruff on the head seeing some of the weights drop, or what would norm feel lifter, suddely feel heavier. ahh mind games I tell you! lol 
thanks hun for the nice comment! still got much work to be done.. so that 11 weeks now is needed for my gosh darn legs.  

oh my gosh,.... dont say that, now i feel even more young!! not that your old tho, my sister is 31. she lives in Goldthwait, small place.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ather,, "feeling weaker" could be your cutting cals a bit too low or even possibly over training.  You may not be taking in enough carbs (even on high protein/low carb diets you still need sufficient Carbs for energy.  You may be not getting enough sleep.  Whatever the cause, analize your training,rest and nutrition and nip that bugger in the butt. Good luck.  Fire



thanks for the advice. my cals are defintly not too low, Im carb cycling... overtraing is out of the question as well. sleep could be a possibility but I have never gotten huge amounts before. Its just dieting altogether darn it. lol Ill survive.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 18, 2004)

Jen...Keep in mind the legs usually do not come in until the last few weeks.   Don't freak over them too soon.   Trust me, I know how we always worry about the legs.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jen...Keep in mind the legs usually do not come in until the last few weeks.   Don't freak over them too soon.   Trust me, I know how we always worry about the legs.



thanks for understanding!! its those darn female hormones!  

how was your day?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

Maybe that is my problem too then.  Maybe I have a high estrogen count???  Since October, every single bodypart grew with the exception of my legs.  they remained the exact same.  Freaky as hell and don't understand it.  even at this minute, they are sore as hell from 2 days ago so I know I'm hitting them pretty hard.  Damn estrogen!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 19, 2004)

Tomorrow is my appt with the Orhopedic specialist!  Hopefully all goes well and I can start back with the cardio.

The weekend wasn't good in terms of food.  We had everything that we shouldn't have....french toast, popcorn, cheeseburger, pizza, Toll house choc chip cookies.... All the yummy stuff!  
We did eat clean today...or at least I did, I dunno about Craig and those left over cookies!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey sexy!!!  I love your new avitar picture dear!!!  whoohooo  you pretta little thang you!!!  hahahaha


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

well at least you got all that food out of your mind now, and your ready to eat clean!! I ate bad on sunday!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

Seems that I might have a torn ligament, still have to go for the MRI which should be this week.  If its torn, then no cardio, etc for 4 weeks.  This really sucks!!!!!  Guess I have to wait and see what the MRI shows.


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that!   I hope you  recover fast!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thank you David.  Its just more frustrating than anything.  Poor Craig is gonna have to listen to me complain how I can't do cardio and how I can't fit in my clothes right now.  He's such a doll for putting up with me.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh no honey!!! I'm sooo sorry to hear this!!! 
I hope you recover fast also!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok...the MRI is scheduled for tonight at 7pm!  Craig is going with me.   then back to the dr on Thursday to see what he says....I have everything crossed in hopes that he says I can start my cardio and leg training back.  If not, then I will have to plan to do a different show later in the year than the one in May.  But Stacey...I will still come watch!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey honey~ Well I have my fingers & my toes crossed for you sweetie!! GOOD LUCK!!!!

I hope you can do it with me!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

We'll know on Thursday!   I need the full 16 weeks right now, but if isn't gonna happen, we'll just have to pick something else that gives me the time needed. (damn junk food!)
Craig is a trooper, he is sticking to his cardio and eatting like he should.  Me....I just roll over and hit the snooze on the alarm clock for an hour now.  Augh!!!!!

Today's diet has been good!  normal diet foods, but drinking a route 44 diet coke!    Planned on lifting tonight for chest, but will have to see what time we get finished with the MRI.  Maybe we'll go right after that.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey honey-- SOO are we 16 weeks out on Sunday?? I need to start too--holy cow. This week I have been upping my carbs (Good Carbs mostly) to give my body a shock!!

You have a great guy there!!

I will be thinking of you tonight!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

I usually eat more carbs in the off season, then drop them alot lower when dieting down.  

Yes...Sunday the 24th puts us 16 weeks out.  Sounds like ages away, but it comes so darn quick!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Damn-- yeah it does come quick!! Great!!!!!
Seems like it was just 18 weeks away YESTERDAY!! Oh well!! HERE WE GO-- AND I KNOW YOU WILL BE DOING THIS WITH ME!!!

sending you positive vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

LOL......thank you!   Positive vibes are a good thing!   We'll be needing them for the pooh we are about to venture upon.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

I know honey!!! It will be okay!!! 

So whats that you are craving?? We can talk about it in here. I Think Friday night I'm gonna have a big grilled chicken sandwhich & Fries!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

LOL....I had fried and a cheeseburger Sunday from Chili's.  
It was ok..I'm craving Godiva Choc. Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory.  mmmmmmmmm

Hey....shouldn't you be going home?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey that sounds YUMMY! 

Well.. I'm waiting to hear how the Doctor went--Hopefully you have good news!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 21, 2004)

We won't kow what the MRI says until tomorrow when I have the appt. with the Dr.  You know the tech never say anything.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh Damn!! I should have known that!!  

Well your in my prayers!!! 

How are you today?!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 21, 2004)

I am good today...its just slow here!   I'm actually wondering how bad the salad dressing is from the Olive Garden!  we had that for dinner lastnight.  One bowl of pasta frigoli and lots of salad! Oh...2 breadsticks.

HOw's your day?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

OHHH YUMMMMMMMMMMMY thats sounds SOOO good!!! 

I never eat salad dressing--sooo I have no clue-- thank god I hate the stuff! 

My day is good-- just Busy- finalllllllllllly!!!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We won't kow what the MRI says until tomorrow when I have the appt. with the Dr.  You know the tech never say anything.




Good luck with the MRI and I'm hoping it will be positive for you!

BTW, I love your friendly avi!  You look great!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you David.  I am off to the dr. now to see what the results are. 

Then as soon as I get done...I have been instructed to call Craig.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

ok....the verdict was....I have a small tear in my cartlidge that requires surgery.     I have that scheduled for next week.  He has to go in and stitch it back together, then it will be 6 weeks before I can do any leg/cardio work.

Oh well...guess that is how the cookie crumbles. So I am out of doing the Labrada show, just won't be enough time to prepare for it after this.  I'm thinking maybe in July/August.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

OH NO HONEY!!!!     
I'm SOOOO Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!! That really really sucks!!!! 

How you holding up??? I know your sad!! I'm sorry sweetie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Rissole....someone???   can I be moved over to the normal journals???????? due to cercumstances that I could have prevented?   LOL

Damn leg ext and going heavy.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm good.   Just have to do what needs to be done to get it back to normal.  Just a minor set back in the big picture of things.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

IS THAT HOW IT HAPPEND?????? Going heavy on leg extentions????


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think so. It was that day for sure.  I remember telling Craig that something didn't feel right after we finished. We iced it when we got home.  But I did cardio the rest of the week, so it could have gotten worse during that time.  We tend to learn how our bodies function and react when we train, so when something isn't right, you'll know.  
Gawd...I am sitting here thinking this is an excuse to eat bad now.  How sad! 
I do plan to continue training upper body during this time, just omit leg stuff.  I do need to pull out my shoulder more, so maybe this will give me that chance.  And I must eat better, this is no excuse to get heavy.  CRAIG.....do not let me have crap in the house!  finish off the peanut butter soon!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey honey!! How are you today?
I thought that too--about the comp...that if I don't do it and decide to get preggo--then I don't have to eat as clean. But you know-- we have worked so hard to get where we are its just not worth it.. 

I know you won't start eating bad--- you don't have to be Super tidy with your food now, but If I were you I would just sneak it a cheat meal one or two times a week.  

I really don't know if I should do this comp right now- I'm too chicken to ask my boss for help--and I'm getting stage freight ALREADY...had dreams last night about it- I'm not a social bug--how in the world do you get on stage in front of peeps in a bikkini??? gawd!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 23, 2004)

i am working on the peanut butter...had some last night and again today in my shake...dont you worry about that

putting my clothes away...now that is something you may need to worry about...im such a messy bastard


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL, I know what you mean Stacey.   Its not easy to do sometimes. We are always our worst critics and pick ourselves apart the worst!

Oh Craig...You know if those clothes lay out too long, they go straight to the dirty clothes even if they are not dirty.

gawd......I want Brownies with walnuts! or that Turkey Sandwich from Champ's.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

LoL at you & Craig!! You guys are soooo cute!! 

Yep I'm definatley my worst credit...

ohhh you guys are making me hungry!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm hungry too.  LOL

I should go to lunch but I have no clue what I would like today.  I had eggs and a honey wheat bagel this am, then a protein shake. But no clue what to have for lunch.  We had chinese last night after we did chest at the gym.

Oh....Fuddrucker's!   Big Fat cheeseburger!  mmmmm


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

LoL--- girl your nuts!!

I know I have no idea what I want either!??!! I had turkey breat and half a blueberry bagel this morning ! Yum!


----------



## black_alicious (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
How do i get to see your competition pictures? I`m doing my first figure competition on March 13 and i`m looking for people who are competiting too so that when i fall off the wagon i have to get back on.So could someone show me where to put the pics? and view your pics?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey most of have pictures in Our gallery---look below the post -- 
hope that helps!!!
Good Luck with your comp!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

Mine should be in my gallery.  good luck on your upcoming show!

Oh Stacey...I had Champ's Turkey Sandwich with waffle fries. (had only half the fries)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Ohhh yummmmmmmy!!!!!

I had taco cabana -- Had two Chicken fajita tacos and added lettuce-- had them only with salsa. And On the second fajita I threw out the tortilla and only had the chicken


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Jan 24, 2004)

My boss is evil!  She brought Krispy Kremes to work today...I was forced to eat 3.   But.......................I made her eat a good lunch, chicken with broc. and green peas....BUT she followed it up by having another donut!  AUGH!!!!

She is not good for my next few weeks of no cardio.  Can we fire her?  LOL


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> ok....the verdict was....I have a small tear in my cartlidge that requires surgery.     I have that scheduled for next week.  He has to go in and stitch it back together, then it will be 6 weeks before I can do any leg/cardio work.
> 
> Oh well...guess that is how the cookie crumbles. So I am out of doing the Labrada show, just won't be enough time to prepare for it after this.  I'm thinking maybe in July/August.



I am sorry to hear about this!  I am sure that in due time you will be back and better than ever.  I can't imagine how you feel emotionally but can somewhat come close because my own trainer who is preparing for shows in the spring/summer just had her shoulder operated on.  I could tell her emotions were down and I could only cry a few tears for her.  But the thing is that it was going to stop her and she is back in the gym recently and doing quite well and back on track.

And I know you will too!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> My boss is evil!  She brought Krispy Kremes to work today...I was forced to eat 3.   But.......................I made her eat a good lunch, chicken with broc. and green peas....BUT she followed it up by having another donut!  AUGH!!!!
> 
> She is not good for my next few weeks of no cardio.  Can we fire her?  LOL



Don't you love it when those who eat clean meals snack on garbage in between?  What are they all thinking!  

Fire her?    LMAO!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> My boss is evil!  She brought Krispy Kremes to work today...I was forced to eat 3.   But.......................I made her eat a good lunch, chicken with broc. and green peas....BUT she followed it up by having another donut!  AUGH!!!!
> 
> She is not good for my next few weeks of no cardio.  Can we fire her?  LOL



permission granted!! fire her sugar addicted booty!  
gosh am I ever glad we dont have KK's around here, you americans sure rave about them alot.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> permission granted!! fire her sugar addicted booty!
> gosh am I ever glad we dont have KK's around here, you americans sure rave about them alot.



Yeah, but if you hate sugar then you'll have NO problems with skipping KK's, DK's or anything!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 24, 2004)

David, thank you for the kind words.  I don't plan on letting this get me too much.  It's such a minor tear, so I am thinking it won't take long to get back in the gym.  It's more of a preventative thing to keep it from getting worse. Couple little stitches on the inseide.  Craig is going to do my PT, etc. He says he plans on having me start that on Tuesday or so depending on the swelling.  We'll be doing some squats/lunges etc with no weight. (tentative game plan but knowing me...this will last a day or so before I want to start back to normal things).

And now....for those donuts.  Jen, they are best when hot.  Otherwise Krispy Krtemes remind me of hockey puks.  The get hard and yucky looking when they get cold.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh JLB, I'm SO very sorry to hear about your injury and I wish you ALL the best.  Just remember were all here to talk to after the operation.  As for the Labrada comp, don't sweat it. you'll just come back and work on a later event.  This crap happens to all of us and consider yourself lucky that this is repairable.  Always keep that smile and remember, things could always be worse.  You'll be fine expecially after all the prayers we all do for you.  Brian


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank you Brian.   You know what is funny...I had to sit and look at a calender, figure out 6 weeks from Thursday..then thought, oh that gives me 9 weeks to prep for that show...Gawd, how silly! I have 20 lbs to drop, which could be done, but it would be averaging 2 lbs a week, and cardio out the butt!  I want to come in my best and don't think that 9 weeks would be enough.  Plus I have to do major amounts of sprints/bleechers to get my legs down.  Oh well, pooh happens.  We'll just look at somethin gin the summer.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

I hear you JLB, it can be done but I also agree that you probably won't come in tip top shape as I know your a perfectionist and would never compete if you didn't feel you were at your best.  Your better off starting off slow so not to reinjure yourself. Placing such demands on yourself as a show in 6 weeks may cause you to push harder then you should and Wham,, your out again.  Take it from a professional Injury specialist.  I'm a professional in that field because I have years of experience being injured. hahahaha


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Plus I have to do major amounts of sprints/bleechers to get my legs down.  .



I like to run-I mean pretty much walk / jog stairs in the summer. I havent for a while, and am missing it-Its just way too cold here in the winter, and 4 feet of snow makes it hard!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yikes...snow?   I haven't seen that in years.  I do miss it sometimes, but perfer the warm climate we have here. (Except the summers when its like an oven in 100 heat with 100% humidity! You walk outside and sweat).


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

YUCK!! humid!! blah!! 
my sister is in Texas and her/her husband came here for the holidays to all the snow, they loved it.. altho I think that our "warm" winter days froze their butts off.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2004)

Poor things.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2004)

Today went ok as far as diet. 
We had pancakes!  and egg whites.  Only 2 pancakes, homemade ones from scratch, not too much sryup.

The rest of the day I did eat well..no carbs up to the pretzel sticks, but tried to limit those to the serving amount listed on the bag.  Dinner was a big salad with lettuce, tomatoes, and chicken fajita strips. Lunch was steak with green beans/butter buds.  Also two protein shakes thrown in there somewhere.

Augh.................this sucks, only a few more days, then I will be bored silly at home for 5 days.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 25, 2004)

You go girl!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Today went ok as far as diet.
> We had pancakes!  and egg whites.  Only 2 pancakes, homemade ones from scratch, not too much sryup.
> 
> ...



next time eat a pancake in thoughts of me! oh my gosh! yumm!  hehe jk. 

Im bored silly at home yestarday and today, no work until tomarrow. just gym, errands and cleaning. 
do you have vacation time coming up?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

I do have vacation time, but I was able to schedule this knee thing over a few days off work and then on Monday next week will be a sick day.  I hardly ever use my sick days, so I plan to use a few then!

Oh...I think of you when I eat eggs.    I'm trying today to avoid brownies!  I am sitting here instead of going to the store to get some.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey honey-- when is your surgery?? I don't know why I'm thinking its today--
I'm thinking about you-- wishing you a well & Speedy recovery!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

It's on Thursday.  I'm hoping it is quick too!  I'm ready to get back to the workouts.  I'm thinking it should be pretty minor, so all should go well.

How are you feeling today??


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

Stacey...I have these two suits....plus one that is a sparkle two piece and a burgandy one piece.  We can always add more stones to the burgandy one I have.  These should be a blue one piece.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

this should be the light blue two piece.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

thsoe are VERY pretty suits!!! and JLB(can I call you something else.. eheh) you look fantastic!! 
I hope the surgery goes well hun!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

hey girl-- oh okay its thursday!!  I know your nervous--but you will be much better in the long run! 

Those suits are awesome!!!!!!!!!! You look STUNNING!! how did you get your legs to show that muscle?? WOW!!!!!! I need your tips!!!!! WOW WOW WOW

I have breast implants--would they fit in there??? LoL


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

LOL....I add padding to mine!  you can try them on to see if they would fit.  I live on property, so I can run home quick if you want to stop by sometime. The only thing about the ones are that they are snug up top, but we might be able to mess with the staps some.  Or..we could have Bonnie make you a suit with the IM fund.  hehe, we would get them for a good price.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Sounds great honey--when Should we be figuring all this out??


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

soon!   LOL  You just have to decide if you would like new suits....or to use mine.  New ones you can keep should you decide to do another show.  I think we already discovered the ways to cover them....just make a paypal account!  LOL


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

You looked fab at your competitions!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

A very gorgeous suit, JLB!  Stacey, I bet you'd look fab in it!  But you know what?  You'd probably look fabulous in anything!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks you guys!  I need to look that way again soon!  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Might food for yesterday may have went well the whole day....BUT then the pizza bug bit me in the butt!  Mmmm.

I had chicken supreme pizza from Pizza Hut.  If you haven't tries it you should!  It actually has very little red sauce and is not greasy!  No heartburn!!!  

Ok...today is a new day!  Umm, Craig, we are cooking dinner at home, no pizza.  We have those steak things in the frig.  and veggies!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> soon!   LOL  You just have to decide if you would like new suits....or to use mine.  New ones you can keep should you decide to do another show.  I think we already discovered the ways to cover them....just make a paypal account!  LOL



Hey-- I know girl I don't know what to do at all.. I feel soo bad taking money from people-- its just so weird. I really wanted to do this on my own. It makes me feel so awesome to know how much I mean to everyone here. The people on this website & I are better friends than my "in person" friends. Crazy huh. And my family & Hubby do not support me on this--and think I'm crazy--sooo its so wonderful to have all this support on here. Makes me want to cry!!! 
Maybe we can meet for lunch next week when your feeling better-- what do you think?

Thanks so much for everything your doing for me!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

your not taking money!  Umm, we are sponsoring you.   That's different.  And you said you were looking for a sponsor, right?  

Noone really supported me at first either, I was working with John Sherman when I started and had to pay a trainer on top of work not going well.  I was working two jobs to pay for my first show.  So....helping to sponsor you is easy for me!  I know what all is involved and know it means alot to have people standing behind you in what you like to do.  Craig does for me, even though I just do these things for myself.  I don't go in thinking I would ever win.  I look at it more as a personal accomplishment.  If I would ever win one, it would just be the icing on the cake.

Lunch next week would be great!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

I know!!! Why do I feel sooo bad doing it then??? I guess because I'm afraid I will dissapoint everyone who is pitching in on me-- I'm afraid I won't place high enough and that they will be sad that they gave me money, ya know?!! I really am doing this to get HOPEFULLY some modeling agencies reconigze me-- ya know.. and Then I know I want to become pregnant this year-- in the summer time probably--soo then its like WHY Am I even doing this??? 

Thats great that Craig stands behind you!!! your soo lucky!! Matt thinks I'm insane!!!! But I know he would be SO proud of me also! 

I'm really lost on what to do. ( In the meantime, I'm already dieting down)


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Stacey...you don't go in expecting to place high, go in with the frame of mind that this is for me!  Walk like your the shit, project yourself the best that you can! If you place high, that is the icing on the cake.  Just getting up there and doing the show is placing high to us.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Your So Right Jodie!! Thank you sooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

WoW am I gonna need all of your advice in the next 15.5 weeks--you know at the end you ARE doing sprints/bleachers with me!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

I know!   I am thinking in maybe two weeks....hehe. I'm a glutten for punishment.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Girl-- Theres no way you will be able to do cardio in 2 weeks?? Really?? Or do you mean your gonna be my drill sargent?? hehe--I need that!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL...I plan on doing cardio in two weeks.  Or at least start with it.   Poor Craig had to listen to me on the way to the gym lastnight on how "we" plan to start back with 15 mins then add in more each week on the bike with the seat set high.  I'm thinking the only thing I will have to be careful with are the stitches that will be on the inside.  The ones on the outside will be tiny ones if any. 
Promise I won't push it before it has to be.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Today's diet has been good!   been low in carbs except a tiny slice of yellow cake with choc. frosting.

Lunch was yummy...had talipa, 4 oz spud and about a cup of veggies. Breakfast was protein shake (couldn't stomach eggs today) and oatmeal, snack was another protein shake.  Dinner tonight will be steak strips and veggies after chest workout.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

YOU BETTER NOT PUSH IT GIRL!!!!! I know you won't 

Your meals sound SOOOO Yummmmy!! Especially the cake!!

What is talipa??

Have a great night-- I'm about to leave and go walking with My doggie when I get home at 6pm!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Talipa is a white fish.  Doesn't have a fishy taste to it.  It's like Orange Roughy.

Have a great night!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Talipa is a white fish.  Doesn't have a fishy taste to it.  It's like Orange Roughy.
> 
> Have a great night!




hmmmm I have never seen this fish around here before.. and I live in a port city with alota seafood, is it tropic er summin>??


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not sure if it is or not.  I like it because it has a good texture, no bones and no fish taste.  It's spelled Talipia.  LOl  I can't spell at times.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

Im going to look for this tomarrow or ask the FishMan.  
how did you cook it?


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 27, 2004)

We buy it in the frozen food section (fresh is always better).
When I venture to SAM's club I buy the big ass bag...Jodie says you are in Canada so maybe check out Costco....ey.


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Not sure if it is or not.  I like it because it has a good texture, no bones and no fish taste.  It's spelled Talipia.  LOl  I can't spell at times.




Close... it's Tilapia!  And damn, it's a great fish to eat anytime all the time!

Nothing better then, garlic (fresh-real), lemon, lime, onions.  Mmmnn... delicious!

Eating this made me dislike canned Tuna forever!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

I like making it in a hot skillet with pam and seasoning.  Nothing too fancy.

Ya know...I even looked at the bag and spelled it wrong.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok..last night we trained chest.  Only did three exercises but it went well!

Incline Presses 4 sets- 12@25, 12@40, 12@45, 12@50
Incline Flyes 3 sets- 12@25, 12@30, 12@35
these were the kind where you turn in with the wrists
and we did that machine that is a flat bench
3 sets- 12@50, 12@70, 12@80
also hit abs on that machine thing that you sit on and bend forward.  2 sets of 20

Dinner we had stir fry steak meat in pam with veggies, dessert was non natural peanut butter about 3 tablespoons.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

did someone say peanut butter  hahaha
this is torture!! 

AWESOME lifts hun!! 12@50?  WOW!!! incredible!! your one strong woman!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok...I won't torture with the PB.  I went on a binge with it onetime when dieting down.  LOL  Wasn't a goodthing.  I'd sit in front of the pc with the jar...next thing ya know...It's all gone!

I love going heavy!!  I think that is part of why I am wanting to get back to my cardio.  I want to see how much muscle I have put on while being fat.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

You go girl! One day I wanna get huge, somedays I dont want to get any bigger! AND dont be so hard on yourself!!! I notice that in your journal. You are a beauty!!! Oh ya, Im really starting to crave nat pb-I add a tiny bit of splenda to it, and its better than the bad stuff!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hmm...i think we have a jar of the natural stuff in the cabinet.  May have to try adding the splenda too it.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

dont ruin it and add splenda!! haha hmm actually I have never tried that... hmmmm what about adding some cocoa too. NANH I like plain ol reg natty pb. oh my god, I HAVE to get my mind off of it.... (altho they said its best to talk about your obsessions)


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Jen...I talk so much pooh about food when dieting.  You name it, I'll talk about it.  I'll talk about it for three weeks before I actually get to have it.  Then when I can.....I eat only a small amount.  Go figure!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

OMG-- I SHOULD HAVE NEVER CAME IN HERE-- Now I'm craving my Natural Penut butter!!   I loveeeee that stuff!!!!

Hi honey!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi!   You guys and natrual peanut butter.  Geesh...I'll send the jar I have to you.  It grossed me out.  I think its gonna go in the trash when I get home.  Oh...another yucky thing I found was jam with no sugar.....ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww and that low carb bread!  ick ick ick


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Tonight is arm night!   I love doing armsssssssssssssssss.   
Ok, diet was decent until I had half a turkey sandwich and tomato basil soup from Champs.
I figured I would load up on carbs for tomorrow.  Tonight is Chinese Food!.mmmmmm steamed chickie with veggies and Rice!!
We go in the morning with the chickens for the knee thing. Hopefully they'll be done with me by 1:30 so Craig can make Clinic.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

LMAO-- I LOVE The low carb bread!!!!! Girl--don't send me that pb-- I have a bunch at home--and can only have it on high carb day
Thanks though!!!!! 

Have a great workout tonight!!!! 

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL BE THINKING OF YOU ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK!!!!!!   

I know you will be Okay-- and you will be allllllll better Sooon!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll post in my drug induced state.  LOL  Spelling will be REALLY bad!  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

How late do you work, Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

I work until 5:30pm during the week and then 5 when I work weekends.  We got the internet at home finally!

We did arms!
4 sets of 12  on single arm db curls 1@15, 3 @25
overhead db ext. 3 sets of 12, 1@30, 1 @45, 1@50
2 sets of 21's. 1 set @40, 1@50
tri kickbacks 2 sets of 12 at 15
1 set of one arm cablepress downs @30
2 sets @12 of machine curls  @30

Dinner was BAD!   Rockfish grill!
a bowl of Gumbo (we shared), stuffed grilled Talipa with Rice Pilaf followed by a slice of key lime pie.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

how do you like doing all arms in one workout? 

key lime pie?? *drool*


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

I like it.  We usally do a 5 day split, but the past two weeks we have doubed up on things leaving out legs(Craig does his thing on them).  Usually it's chest on M, Back on Tue, off Wed, arms on Thur, Leggies on Fri and shoulders on sat.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

Wish I could workout   Doc still says to wait.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh you will soon Ann.  Better to be sure the baby is all well before embarking on the workouts.  I think pregnant women look so cute walking around the gym with their little bellies sticking out.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

Surgery went well.  Was back home before 11am. Craig took me to IHOP and had pancakes!  Then for lunch he cooked Talipa and veggies. Now I get to lay around the house being bored with my leg in this contraption that moves my knee up and down at different angles.  I guess they say it keeps the scare tissue from building.  I am able to walk on it, but still have crutches handy.
I ended having two sm tears in the mincus one on the back of the knee and one on the side.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey!!! Glad that everything went good. I have been thinking about you all day. Now you rest and don't over do it!! I know Craig will take good care of you!
Yummy meals tooo!!!

Get Well Soon! & REST!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

My dog is barking in her sleep!   sad.  LOL

Thank you Stacey


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow!  I didn't realize your surgery was today!

Glad everything went well!  Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 29, 2004)

Jodie is very loveable after surgery....she is strapped into this machine that bends and extends her leg...then she puts on this modified thermos cooler thing to keep her knee cold so it wont swell....and she is a bit loopy (not too bad) from the pain meds...I wish she didnt have to have any of it....but she does look so damn cute right now! 
(she needs to get better and do the cooking before I kill both of us with burnt food)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> My dog is barking in her sleep!   sad.  LOL
> 
> Thank you Stacey



LMAO!! TOOO FUNNY!! This makes me miss my dog-- now I need to go home and Play with him!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Jodie is very loveable after surgery....she is strapped into this machine that bends and extends her leg...then she puts on this modified thermos cooler thing to keep her knee cold so it wont swell....and she is a bit loopy (not too bad) from the pain meds...I wish she didnt have to have any of it....but she does look so damn cute right now!
> (she needs to get better and do the cooking before I kill both of us with burnt food)



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

He doesn't cook that bad, just leaves a mess everywhere.  LOL  I can tell where he has been in the kitchen and bathrooms.

Oh...I hate that leg machine thingie.  I'm suppose to use it 6 to 8 hours a day.  One can only watch sooooo much tv in one day.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Jodie!! Hope that everything with the surgery went well today!! and my best wishes for a fast and speedy recovery!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Hope you are feeling well-glad to hear the surgery went smoothly! Take care and rest.  And play on IM!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll try to recover quick Jill and Jen.  
I'm on here at almost 1 am.  Damn Vicadin does the opposite too me, keeps me up when I should be sleeping.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

Today is a yucky day.  It's rainy and dark out.  Craig's at school and in clinic today so I am stuck at home with the two dogs, the cat and movies.  I get to watch those while being stuck in this contraption that moves my knee for 6 to 8 hours.  Your butt gets numb from sitting on the floor that long.

We took the bandage off the knee lastnight, all looks good.  Very little swelling and bruising.  Two tiny little slits just below the kneecap.
The pain meds kept me up most of the night, first with nausa (next time have to take with food) ate some oatmeal to calm that down then went back to bed.  Only to wake Craig up about 15 times.  Today's goal is not to take any pain meds.
I don't even have any bad foods in the house.  I have to eat good!  I want bagels!   LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey!! Thats great that theres not too much swelling/bruising in your knee! Most of my Pain meds keep me up all night also-sucks!!! Sorry about the nausea- make sure you eat

I proud of you for not wanting junk while your feeling down. Thats good!! Ohhh how awesome would a bagel be--nononononononono

I HOPE YOU HAVE CABLE
It is gross outside today!!! At least your not missing out on beautiful sunshine weather that makes you want to go run!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Today is perfect sleeping late and cuddling weather


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

We do have cable.  hehe  Ohpra was just on and it was pretty interesting.  She had a surgeon on there that had brought human body stuff and they were talking about smoking, eatting bad, heart attacks, etc and how they affect the human body.  It was very informative.  I'm still trying to figure out why she was on at 10am.

Ann...he's in school.  No cuddling till this evening.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Too bad about the cuddling 

Do you like Dr. Phil?  When I was stuck at home last year I watched him then Oprah every day


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

I do like him.  I think he comes on at 2 or 3.  Montel is on right now.  hehe


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

He's on at 3pm

I love those "who is the baby's daddy" shows Montel does.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

LoL--- Thats weird that Oprah was on early! Neat though!! 

I love Dr. Phil-- sometimes when I hear a good ones coming on it always makes me want to leave work sick at 2:30--lol!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Jodie--
Hey I hope you and Craig have a good weekend. Let him spoil you and take care of you!! Rest honey!!! I hope your knee gets well soon!!!!

Take care!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

He works on Saturday so I will be home with movies to watch.  I've been napping lots today.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2004)

Today has been a good day.  No pain, no pain pills!  I made it through yesterday and today with out them.  woohoo!

I got out of the house today for the first time since Thursday.  Walked the dogs so they could do thier biz, walked down to the office to check mail, then back upstairs to the apt.  Also had lunch out with two of my girlfriends.  The knee is a little stiff, but the contraption I am using helps loosen it to walk. It's able to bend some without hurting.  I think the ace wrap is keeping me form being able to bend it more. Hopefully on Monday I can get rid of the gauze and just use the ace wrap on it.

Tongight Craig and I plan to venture out. Going to see a movie.  We'd go downtown to people watch for the Super Bowl stuff, but I don't think I can deal with that many peeps bumping into me.  My son will be down there shooting pics.  Maybe he'll send me some good ones.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

thats awesome to hear Jodie!! glad that your getting around good and that the pain is on the low!  Your superwoman!!
what are you and Craig going to see for a movie?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2004)

Maybe the "Butterfly Effect"  My son said it was pretty good.  Have you seen any good ones recently?


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 1, 2004)

*Tilapia*

Hi,
Tilapia id very delicious i ate lots of it growing up in my country(Kenya) and its really high in Protein 
B


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2004)

We went to the gym today!!!  Trained back, which felt pretty good.

We did lat pulldowns.  4 sets of 12 1 @50, 1@70, 80 and then 90
Cybex seated rows. 3 sets of 12 at 45(usually do more but I use legs to brace myself so went lighter)
Straight arm press downs, 2 sets of 12 one at 50, one at 60
One arm cable rows 2 sets of 12 at 20 (left bad knee of leg pad)
and then abs!

Don't ask about my diet.  There hasn't been much of a diet this weekend.  I have my tostitos and salsa for Super Bowl!  gonna wash it down with raspberry lemonad crystal light. 

Tomorrow is the dr's appt.  Then in the after probably gonna train chest.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2004)

My gross knee.....Craig thought I should share.   This was taken yesterday sometime. 

It looks 10x better today!  Must have been the corn chips.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2004)

I swear I have a tree trunk for a leg in that pic!  I have no knee!!!!   LMAO


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

It looks like it is healing quite nicely though J.  Please be careful. I want ya back 100% soon sweetie.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

Dr. appt went well!  Only a few more days of using the contraption that moves my knee.  I have to get it up to 120 before we can send it back.  I should start with the PT sometime today or tomorrow, back to work on Thursday. (just have to master showing apts on the 2nd and 3rd floors again).

And....we are back to diet foods today.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 2, 2004)

Back to diet foods today huh...is that so? 
I dont want to hear any requests for fudruckers or PF Changs after the gym tonight then!
I was more of a piggy than you last night (i ate a whole large package of fig newtons...like 30 of em.....and at least half of jodie's tostidos)...i'm so glad i went shopping for munchies!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey..i should have started one of these IM Journal thingys so i could post my stupid comments there instead of on everyone else's threads....oh well...maybe one of these days!


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 2, 2004)

*hI*

Hi Jlb,
Have fun with the diet foods  At least you know your not alone eating them.My tooth is doing much better even got to eat my Oatmeal and eggwhites so now i`m a happy camper i am one big Bitch when i`m hungry ...lol  and my appointment is booked so we`ll see what the dentist says...............


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes Craig....start a journal.  LOL  That way I can complain there to you.  LMAO  I know how much you LOVE that.  Actually I was thinking chinese food for dinner....steamed chickie and veggies.  I can waddle around in there for you.   Fuddrucker's or PF Chang's doesn't sound good to me today.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

V,

I know that "bitch" feeling when hungry!  I'm not a good sight when I get low in carbs and I am do for a meal.  I get really grumpy!!  Sometimes to the point that I do not even know what I want to have to eat. 
Oh...go look at some of the figure girl websites to see the way you should do your posing.  You can look at npcnewsonline.com, they have pics there, or look up some of the pro girls.  Just remember...pratice and don't pinch your shoulder blades together.  Pull your shoulders forward.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 2, 2004)

Bitch isnt the word...what is worse than bitch?...maybe imagine a hungry bitch with PMS and an attitude...that is what you are like come contest time when carbs are low and you are hungry....not to mention you talk about food 24/7...dont actually eat it...just bitch about it...

good thing i love you!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I swear I have a tree trunk for a leg in that pic!  I have no knee!!!!   LMAO



It don't look as bad as I thought!!!

Glad your doing much better

And girl- I have NO KNEE Either--and bigger legs than you I'm sure


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

I doubt that Stacey.  LOL  I'm shorter than you and have a good 15 lbs on you. (I'm at 140) LOL

The knee is getting better, today it has those starie strips on it with waterproof bandaids!  woohoo!  Means I can shower and shave my hairy legs!  LOL

OMG..Craig is letting out my issues.  LOL  Only time he gets in a bad mood is when I am in one and he's having to deal with me.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

Outstanding new JLB  very exciting and promising news.  I'm so happy for you.  Only a few more days.  yeaaay!!!!  Then the real healing begins.  You go girl,, we'll be here for ya girl.
Fire


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

Thank you Fire.  I'm walking much better without that wrap on it.

We made it to the gym tonight.  Trained chest.  Only did three exercises.  (He's (Craig) keeping me away from free weights so we did all machines) plus went lighter than I would have liked to have gone.  Must have had about 4 peeps ask if I should be hobbling around on my gimp leg.  I mean hell...I have to walk on it to make it get better.  Can't baby the thing.

Cybex chest press   4 sets of 12's 40, 60, 70, then 80
Pec Dec 4 sets of 12's 40, 45, 45, 50 drop set at 8 to 30 finshing at 15 reps
Cybex Incline Chest Press
3 sets of 12     60, 70 80
We finished off with steamed chickie and veggies from the Chinese place for dinner.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

Sounds like an A+ day kiddo. Good job hun.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Honey! I trained Chest too last night!! 

I'm proud of you for even going to the gym-- You are a remarkable woman!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

So Glad the knee is getting better!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you Stacey...I am trying to be patient!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

I know girl-- I know how much it sucks!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

ok...this is a link to my son's photo journalism stuff.

http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=2059


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

WOW! He sounds & Looks (from his website) VERY VERY Talented!!!! You should be very proud!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Those are great pics!!!  Guess he's got his future figured out 

I noticed he has his home address and phone on there... that'd scare me if I were you.  Too many cyber weirdos.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree with Butterfly!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

I think the other photographers have their's listed as well.  I'll have to ask him about this.

  I got shoes!!! 3 new pairs.  Shoe Carnival is my new favorite store.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Tonight we trained shoulders.  Was a pretty good workout. Still felt somewhat weak, but not sure how far off my lifts actually were.

We did the following:
d-bell shoulder press
4x12 20, 30, 30, 35 for 6
1/4 lat raises
2x20 @15
Lat raises
2x15 @20
bent over rear delts
3x12 15, 20, 20
supersetted with candlesticks
3x12 @ 15, 15, 15
rotator cuff stuff
2x12 @ 20
Abs 2 sets of 25 decline crunchies


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi sweetie 

I've missed u, but I can see you've been busy!

I hope your knee heals very quickly and dont forget to stop by and see me sometime


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Greek!

Glad you stopped in!  Knee is getting better each day.  Therapy starts tomorrow so will hopfully know a little more on when I can start back on light cardio.

How's your dieitng coming along?  I need to go read your journal.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

i havent straight out binged, just overdo it on the peanuts sometimes...

my diet is changing..adding more food and may switch to carb cycling soon 

my workouts tho is another story, have been too tired lately... 

you're strong and you will make it just fine, stay positive, that helps heal the body


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I think the other photographers have their's listed as well.  I'll have to ask him about this.
> 
> I got shoes!!! 3 new pairs.  Shoe Carnival is my new favorite store.  LOL



Yeah!! FUN! I love that store toooooo-- (The one by Target??)

Enjoy your new shoes!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

oh yeah... Good Morning


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Good Morning Stacey!   It's yucky outside today!!  Where is the sun?  Boy is today sending me back to work tomorrow the right way.  Gloomey! and cold!

Hey..don't you need before pics?  We have a digital if you want to get together to take some.  Craig will be studying for boards on the 14th if you don't have anything planned with Matt.  We could maybe go shoe shopping for the show?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Greeky..it sounds like you need to have a staright out cheat for one meal.  Throw in some key lime pie, cheesecake, etc with one of your meals.  It doens't mean eat the whole pie either.  LOL  (I'm bad about making it a whole cheat day).  Try to make the cheat food something with sugar and not fat.  Your body will fill out from the sugar and your energy will pick up, plus it will kick the metabo up again.  Also....are you taking extra C and zinc?  If your not feeling good, that should help nip it in the butt.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Jlb--  I know it is sooo yucky outside!!!! Its suppose to Rain a lot today??Hmm??

Hopefully my hubby will be off on the 14th--but if not--that sounds like a plan.

My brother is taking my before pictures this weekend with his digital--But thank you SO much! 

yummm PIE! I miss my Grannys Chocolate Pie--she hasn't made it in Years b/c shes been sick and is not allowed to cook anymore


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mrs. Smith's French Silk Choc. Pie.  Yummy stuff!   Isn't it funny how our Granny's always made the best foods?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nemow.....they picked up the leg contraption today!!!  woohoooooooooooooooooooooo...

Oh...the cake.  Umm, I frosted it, ate one piece and threw it in the trash. Then ate my bagel instead, it was MUCH better.

And another thing Craig.....I"M BORED!!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sorry you're bored baby...back to work tomorrow...then you'll be complaining about how you are tired of work!

Glad to hear you didn't o crazy witht he cake..I was worried about you..they were lookin tempting this morning.

If you would wake yourself up when the alarm goes off we could have had crippled girlfriend gimp sex.....then maybe you wouldn't be so bored (oh was that out loud).


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 4, 2004)

As far as me studying for boards on the 14th I am gonna skip out early so we can do the valentine's day thing...you know I wouldn't leave ya hangin on a day like that!

Morton's again as usual?...or shall we try someplace else? (hard to beat morton's filet mignon)...i got some ideas floating around!

random thought: racecar spelled backwards is racecar....that is some deep shit!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> If you would wake yourself up when the alarm goes off we could have had crippled girlfriend gimp sex.....then maybe you wouldn't be so bored (oh was that out loud).



 hey, its cardio!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Mrs. Smith's French Silk Choc. Pie.  Yummy stuff!   Isn't it funny how our Granny's always made the best foods?



ohhhhh yummmmmmmmmmmm

Yep I miss Grannys cooking!!! 
My other granny cooks great though too--but my sick one--made sweeeeeeeeeeet pies!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL.  But gimp girlfriend sex?   SICKO!     

Greeky..yes it would be cardio and would be easy on the knee!   

Craig....whereever we go, we'll need to make reservatiins this week!  Or we will be eatting at midnight.

Oh...I ordered Nick's memory card for his camera.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Good For you for throwing it in the trash--yum bagels (SIGH) 

Craig-------- YOUR HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

He tries......I'm mean with the last name of Nemow....you gotta be funny.  Everyone refers to "Finding Nemo"  LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Wonder what he is gonna name his practice when he finshing school....we should come up with something catchy.....


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Today was no workout day.  I did go to therapy.  They hooked those electric thingies up to it for a few mins.  All went well with that.

Tomorrow is back to work.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Did you throw out the whole cake? What kind was it?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

Jill  

I had a slice of the cake..then threw the WHOLE thing in the trash.  It was devils food with choc. frosting.  I threw it away to keep myelf form eatting the whole thing.  Yesterday was not a good diet day.  I had all carbs and very little protein.

Today is off to a better start.  Had my egg whites and oatmeal so far...packed my protein powder, etc to bring to work and took fish out for lunch. 

I guess today when we go to the gym it will either be back or arms.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey honey-- that cake sounds great!!!  I almost opened my devils food chocolate icing last night that I bought way over a month ago--- but I need to save it for my cupcakes I'm making my family on valentines day! 

Hey yesterday was my off day too yesterday

And I had eggwhites & Oatmeal for bfast this morning

AND I'm doing Back tonight--

WE ARE SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH A LIKE TODAY!! LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

If you feel up to it...you can come train with us tonight.  I can always talk free passes out of the manager at 24 hr fitness.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

coool--thanks girl!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

How far away do you two live from eachother? Have you met in person before? BTW the cake talk is making me drool at work here.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

Stacey is about 20 to 30 mins from me depending on traffic.  But she works just down the street.  Maybe 10 mins in traffic.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Have you two met before? Did you know eachother before IM?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

Nope.  LOL


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 5, 2004)

*hi*

Hi Jlb,
Good job on tossing the cake after one slice damn where were you when i needed you on Sunday it might have saved my tooth  Anyway hope you have an aweome day and manage to stick to your day of dieting it will be worth it soon right?
B


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Nope.  LOL



Nope we haven't met YET--but we will soon.

My house is probably 30- 35 minutes from her.. I'm in the country JLB

but my work is about 5-10minutes!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

My knee sucks today!!!  It feels the size of a baseball!   I wanna stay home and not have to work tomorrow.   
Will have to ice the damn thing when I get home from the gym tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 5, 2004)

We ended up doing armies today.

Incline single db curls
4 X12, 12, 10, 10 @25
rope pressdowns
4x12 @ 50, 60, 60, 80
hammer curls seated
3x12, 10, 12 @25
1 set single overhead db ext. 12 @15
overhead db ext two hands
2x12@45
supersetted with dips
2x15

Diet was ok, except one Valentine cookie and pretzel sticks.
Iced the knee and got one of those knee thinges to put pressure on it when at the gym.  It worked nicely in taking some of the swelling out.
Food:
1) 6 egg whites and 1 packet plain oats with splenda
2) protein shake
3)5 oz talipa, 5 oz spud, tomato  cookie followed when I got back from lunch
4) protein shake
5) 6 oz chicken, 1 c. mixed veggies with butter buds
handful of pretzel sticks as snack. (they are almost gone, shared with doggies and Craig)


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

You're so cute Jodie. Like you, I end so many words with "ies" to-jamies, leggies, armies, shorties, shirties-the list goes on. My beau thinks its 'baby talk'. I like it!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

I hate seeing those Valentine Cookies in all the grocery stores 

Hope you have a good day--and that your knee feels better today!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey...how was the dr appt?  Hope all is well with you.

I try not to eat store bought cookies.  I prefer to make homemade ones instead.  Yes...I'm weird about cookies.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Heya JLB--Yeah I love my homemade cookies too--hmmm just may make some this weekend?! Nope can't--gotta wait for my next paycheck.

How is your knee?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's still swallowen.   It went down lastnight after we got back from the gym.  We stopped by Oshmans before going and got one of those knee wrap things to go on it.  It seemed to help alot.  I just think it is going to stay this way for awhile.  It doesn't hurt.  Just looks like a baseball.  Kinda goofy looking if you ask me...I have on nylons and a blk dress with this shiny waterproof bandage with stary strips peeking out.  Gee...I feel sooooo sexy.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 6, 2004)

I thought you looked pretty hot...the brace gives you that whole sympathy thing..like "let me take care of you baby"...I'll be skipping out of clinic shortly and I'll stop by and see you at work!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hmm....Nemow is on his way.  I better hide the Chick-fil-a cup.  I was not a good girl at lunch.  

Ok..My therapist said its ok to start with some light cardio.  Stationary bike for about 20 mins or so.  If it swells, then to ice it afterward.   She'll have me doing light leg stuff next week so we will see from there.

It's got me thinking as to what shows to do this year.  Talk with Craig last night about maybe doing a natural bbing one, but the thought of a routine scares the pooh out of me.  Or maybe doing a natural bbing one in June, then do a NPC figure one a few weeks later.  Give the body a chance to fill back out a little.  I dunno what to doooooooooo.  Oh well...such is life at times.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

LoL-- I'm sure you look Too Cute with your nylons on and your knee straps!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

yummmmmmmmm Chick Fil a!! I wish they made those grilled chicken sandwhiches bigger--that thing is a tease to me!! 

Hide that cup girlie!!!

Well You got some time to think about what show to do?? I know whatever you do--you will Rock!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

I've ruined the nylons with the velcro straps from the wraps.  

I have to decide on a show soon as I will need the time to drop this weight doing only the bike for now.  It will take that long.

hehe....the cup is in the trash.  But ya know what...he had bbq hot wings, salad and a cheeseburger from Chili's yesterday, so he can't fuss about chick-fil-a.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Thats right Jodie--he has no room to talk!!!! LoL

Sorry you ruined your nylons

Hope you & Craig have a great weekend!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll be working this weekend.  So if you nee meds let me know.  Just have to walk over to my apt to get them.

Ahh..the nylons....they have this HUGE whole in one calf with a runner down to the ankle!  LMAO  and they are black.   

You and Matt have a great weekend as well.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2004)

Last night was back.

hammer strenth pulldowns
4x12 @25, 45, 55, 65

Hammer sttrenth angled rows(?)
3x12 @25, 45, 55

Close grip pulldowns on lat thing
3x12 @ 70, 90, 100 drop set to 70@15

upright rows close grip
2 x 12 @ 40, 50
one set of ab crunchs @ 20 because I was being lazy and my abs don't require much work.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

take them off!!!! 

when it runs, take it off!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2004)

I did when I got home!   LOL   Only had an hour left of work...I have to wear them at work when I wear dresses.  We have this stupid dress code that we have to follow.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

ohh baby... nylons and black dress AND a manly man bandage??  Damn that sounds darn sexy to me!!  Pictures, pictures!!!!  hahahaha


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2004)

OMG no pictures.  Craig about died laughing when he seen it.  But who cares.....the knee needed it.  It's doing sooooo much better now!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

lol I was kidding bout the pics but I'm so glad the knee is coming about JLB.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

aww I'm so glad ur feeling better!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thank you Greeky!  I am sooooo ready to start back with cardio. 
Now I just have to pick a date as when to compete.  I have been trying to find this one natural show in Beaumont, Texas but I can't find any info on it!  Augh!   I was thinking of doing a bbing one that is natural, then soften up some to do a figure a week or two later.....But I dunno!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 8, 2004)

what to do what to do.

I hate making decisions!   They seems to be getting harder and harder to make!  AUGH!!!

I can't decide if I want to do a natual show for bbing, or to stick with just figure.  I've fond a couple that are within a time frame I can work with.....I just have to make up my damn mind!  I've done research and think I could place pretty well in a bbing show as long as it isn't an NPC show. (those girls play in the chemistry set, which I don't).  There are two natural shows here in the Houston area I could do, they are two weeks apart from each other in June and then the NPC Texas State show is two weeks after the last bbing show which I could do figure (which I always place shitty, but its fun).     AUGHHHH

Either way...I have to decide soon so I can get back to eatting clean and start up on my cardio.  The knee is heeling well, so I know I can do light cardio then start my sprints/pylos in a few more weeks when its closer to the 6 weeks from surgery.

Ok...enough of my whinnie ass.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

Woohoo!  Craig managed to drag my butt out of bed this am to do cardio!   We did 20 mins on the bike with the seat sitting up kinda high.  I'd almost forgot what cardio was like  The knee felt good, didn't swell just felt a lil tight.  Therapy went great this am too!

Now for diet.....today is a fresh start from the weeknd.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Jodi-  question do u do cardio in the AM before any food????  I have been trying to do it post workout, what are your thoughts?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

Short,

I usually do my cardio before any food.   We get up, get dressed and go, then when we come home we have our first meal.

You hear all ways of doing it, but my old trainer always had me do it before eatting, so it would burn off the stored stuff versus the food we have just ate.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

I think I will go back to this since I can do that here at my apartments they finally got one of the ellipticals they have in the gyms.  Thanks Jodi, I know I am not competing but I want to drop another size if I can, have just a bit too much size foir my own good.  LOL

How long did you work with your trainer?


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a question for you JLB...why is it that when YOU are dieting for a show I dont eat crap food in front of you or even offer it to you becasue I want you to do well on your diet...but when I am trying to diet, like I am now...all you talk about is crap food, make brownies, make runs to HEB for ice cream at 10pm...I don't have the will power to do it without your help...get back on your diet fast before I blimp back up (valentines dinner doesnt count!)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey now Craig...I didn't make you eat that WHOLE box of cereal.  You MADE me go with you when I was already in my night clothes......

Are we have pasta for dinner tonight?


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 9, 2004)

All i am saying is some support would be nice...not "get you some then".....i try to  help you out as much as possible when you diet...nice if you would do the same when i try to diet. (no pasta...actually no carbs at all today for me)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

Short....I had a trainer twice.

The first one was when I was getting started at working out.  I had him for about two months back in 99.
The second was John Sherman, a pro bber.  I used him for 16 weeks when I did my very first comp. in 2002
Now Craig trains with me....(when he isn't fibbing about me MAKING him eat bad.)  He's the one that goes off to Chipolte for burritos.  lol  No joke...he ate the entire box of Reese cereal.  ewwwwwwww


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL  You crack me up you two, Darren, my BF, is the same way.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

ok...no more junk foods in the house.  No brownies, no cake, no icecream...we have to eat good.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

so who is the cooker????  I swear when I am with Darren he never eats crap.......but when i leave, the pizza and chinese and all the stuff i won't eat come back into the house.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

Awww how cute

It IS important to support each other, I get weak when there's junk food in the house! 

JLB honey, when I saw your pics I thought you had more of a BB look (very lean) and so I dont see why not, plus Figure requires a higher bf% (i think) so u can eat and gain a little fat and it works out


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

LoL At you and craig!!!! You guys are making me hungry in here!!! 

Glad you are doing better Jodie!!!! yeah for you for getting up this morning to do cardio!! Thats dedication.  

I wish I were not a chicken--I'm to scared to go running in my neighborhood in the AM--and I live in a safe place.
The one morning I did--I had 2 bulldogs chasing after Me & Cody! Never again!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok so you aren't MAKING me eat the stuff...but at least help me not eat it!...I am but a weak minded man who cannot resist the evil sugar tooth without assistance from my beautiful girlfriend.

Sorry if I came off pissy today....I am having a fat day...lol!
Just was all bloated this morning and the scale wasn't kind....damn I sound like a girl....does my butt look fat in these pants?....lol


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

It's ok Craig.  I still love you and you know its only water.  Take a PMS/water pill and it will go away. I promise not to have you go to the store for me anymore and I promise to have some kind of idea what we should have for dinner...for the next 18 weeks. 

Greek....down here, they want the figure girls to be lean with muscle.  The don't like them soft.  I have to get my bodyfat down to about 8.5% or so to even look like I have decent legs and not tree trunks.  It's kinda shitty, because its hard to keep the bodyfat on top while getting it to come off in the bottom.  If I had great legs...I could clean house in natural bbing with as lean as I do get.   I think I've had my tummy at 5 or less, then when you factor in my legs....it goes right back up.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> ok...no more junk foods in the house.  No brownies, no cake, no icecream...we have to eat good.



Yea JLB,, I have to agree with your husband on this one girl.. I KNOW he is very supportive of you and you should do the same for him.  Now be good, play fair and stop bringing that crap in the house.  If he cheats on his own the so be it just don't help, this way when he eats a box of cereal he has nobody to blame but himself.  Word on that!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

Husband?   He hasn't asked me to marry him. But I am being patient.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

Todays workout...was chest
3x15 Incline presses
2@35, 1@40
4x10 45 degree incline db flyes
3@30, 1@35 turning palms in at the top
pec dec
3x15, 12, 12
50, 50, 40
2 sets of 15 push up, no knees on floor.  I do the boy kind

For dinner.........we had......chicken, veggies and a tomoto
no pasta


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice workout Jodie! Do you and your hon always work out together?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

Pretty much, unless he has late classes.  But he usually calls on his way home to let me know when he'll be here.  He doesn't like it to much when I get to lifting some weights close to his, it forces him to go up.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

Jodie, my darn legs are the same way!! its frustrating eh! fat stick right to mine. and all the water weight too..  
its awesome that you and Craig have one another !


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

JLB hubby is a little girly mon working out with his girly wife. yaa.   I workout with manly mans.  You tell husband he needs to train with manly men like me ya.   hahahahahahahahahaha     Sorry JLB I couldn't resist my arnold voice on that one.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

Fire u nut, they're not married. Pay attention!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh I can't do thaaat  Greek.  Paying too close attention would mean I'm part of a womans conversation and that only brings the "caddy housewife" out in me!!!  to keep up my current persona here, I must only browse the femmy conversations.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

LOL.   Craig says he prefers to lift with me because I don't whine, bitch or complain about what we are doing.  I don't ask many questions, I just do it.  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Jodie  You are such an inspiration, you're doing a great job 
I LOVE the qoute in your signature, Impossible really is NOTHING! 

Have a great day


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Jenny!  

That quote is off the new Addias ad that is plastered everywhere!  

I've read your journal and have seen your posts....so when are you two gonna move in?????


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey now fire...i saw the weights you use on your leg workouts....i wouldn't be talking if i were you....maybe if you lifted more weight they would grow some more...manly man my ass...you try and do some of Jodie's supersetted, plyometric, high rep, walking lunge for 3 miles type of workouts...they would kick any manly man's ass...lol!
(everything else is looking great though man, just had to get back at ya.)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

Children.....play nice.    You don't want to be yelled at by some old woman!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 10, 2004)

We are playing nice honey...boys will be boys...he knows i am just messin with him...i am sure he'll dish it back!

(what old lady is gonna yell at us?...Ms. Gossett doesnt know about this forum)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thank God she doesn't know.  I don't think she would know how to use a pc.  

And I would do the yelling since I am OLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 10, 2004)

you ain't old!
sometimes you actually act like you are about 5 years old....lol!

(honestly though....you got it going on better than girls 10-15 years younger...thats how you were able to land a young stud like me!..lol!)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

I love M&M's with peanuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Are you eating M&M's with Peanuts??? I LOVE THEM TOOO---MY FAVORITE!!!!

I had a chocolate chip Pecan cookie (big one too...lol) about an hour ago!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

I had some earlier...we were making baggies to give out on Friday morning.  I think I had a handfull.   

Stacey...it's pouring down rain, be careful driving home.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

Tonight's workout was Back

3x15 one arm seated rows
30, 40, 40

4x20 rev. grip bent over rows w/straight bar
40, 60, 65, 70

3x12 front pulldowns supersetted 
w/3x10 Narrow grip  seated rows
Pulldowns 80, 80, 80  rows 60 on each

3x20 standing shrugs @ 115
2x20 hyper ext. no weights

Diet was good except the handful of peanut m&m's
Chinese for dinner was fairly clean except the cup of lo mein.
Rest of todays food was the standard crap I always have during the day.  egg whites, oatmeal, protein powder, 5 oz steak, 1 sm spud. and more protein powder.  Also had my vitamins, glutamine, E, C, and fishy oils and flax seed oil, Oh...and 1/2 a Vicadin ES because my damn knee hurt from this cold rainy ass weather.  Took that after having lunch so I could handle the gym.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I had some earlier...we were making baggies to give out on Friday morning.  I think I had a handfull.
> 
> Stacey...it's pouring down rain, be careful driving home.



Hey sweetie-- I know it was raining bad last night-~ All night at my house! I went Very slow driving.. hate hate hate driving in rain.

Oh thats not bad- a handful-- I bet they were yummy!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry your knee was bothering you-- 

I think its suppose to stop raining tonight!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2004)

It better!   I hate showing apts in the rain.  I'm off Friday, hopefully it will be nice that day!  I have some shopping to do that day for my sweetie. Call in sick Stacey and go with me.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey girlie!! Thats a great idea--but they have been sooo shitty about me leaving 2 hours early last thursday--its unbelievable! 

ugggg--- I can't believe people come and look in the rain!! Actually-- I think I did that tooo when I was looking LoL!!!

Hope you have a great day-- It should be a pretty day on friday!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2004)

I get to start training leggies again!  Woohoo

Light weights...so tonight we'll see.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah!!!! Great news~ take it easy girl and have a good night


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2004)

I will!  She said very little weights....I was like..umm, does that mean I can't do leg ext with 100.  She looked at me like I was goofy.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Leggie poohsssssssssssssssssssss.

Did those last night...first time in God knows when.
Ok...I know I used baby weights, but I was instructed not to go too heavy.
 Calf raises
3x15 each of toe out, forward and in with 30
Leg ext.
3x15 @ 30, 40, and 50 ( I swear..no burn what so ever)
Leg Curls
3x15 @ 20, 30, 30
2x10 stationary lunges
(these puppies only hurt with the banged up knee in the down postition)

This am....25 mins cardio on the bike at level 6
Diet has been good except for 15 m&m's with peanuts.
Lunch will be turkey with salad and a spud.
Dinner....I think we will have steak and green beans.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey honey--- Glad you took it easy on your legs last night!!!

Your making me crave Peanut M&M's!!!!!!!!!  Yum


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

shhhhh...no talk of M&M's.  I'm still hungry from lunch.  
Can't have my protein shake for another hour and a half.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

oops sorry honey!!

 I just had a reces peices!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

oh and we will have to Meet AFTER I get my hair done for lunch so you can see it!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

ok....LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Alrighty....I think I have decided.

June 12, 2004  Natural bbing show, this will be a first for me...as I am clueless on doing a routine and if I can get the bodyfat down to 5% or so. And that posing stuff......ewwwwww
Then 
July 10th....NPC Texas State for figure. 

Those are the goals!  We've already contacted Jon about the diet end and the workout programs, just waiting to hear back from him sometime tomorrow.  Basically that puts me 17 weeks out from the first.  Next week I think I may begin a journal in the other section to track the daily stuff better, etc.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

YEAH!!!! I THINK THATS A GREAT IDEA!!! 

Where are the shows at???


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

The 1st one is in the Woodlands, the other here in Houston.


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats Jodie!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

AWESOME~~ I'm going to both!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

It's gonna be scaryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

I like your new pics! You are one hottie! When was the last time you competed?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Jill...It was Sept of 2003.  So I have been off season since then.  And eatting wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 12, 2004)

Tonight was shoulders:
Presses with db
4x10 @15, 30, 35, 35
1/4 lat. raises
4x20 @ 15, 20, 20, 20
 lat raises to parrell
3x10 @15, 15, 15
Inverted lat raises
3x10 @ 10, 15, 15
candlesticks (singles)
3x12 @10, 15, 15
rev. pec dec
3x12 @ 40, 50, 50
Incline ab crunchs
2x25


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. its cold outside!

I don't think we are working out today.   We have a dinner date at 7:30!  Tomorrow will be arms since we are not doing them today.


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

> We have a dinner date at 7:30!


Sweet! Have fun with your valentine!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a Happy Valentines Day!!

I love your new pictures!! Who is the photographer? I don't know who to use..and can't spend much. 


You LooK amazing--and cute outfit!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks you guys!   I would have to look to see which photographer that was from, it was a shoot with a bunch of them and models.   I think it was Jerry Brown, he is from the Baycity area.  Girl...I NEVER pay for my pics.  I get cd's with the images burned on them, then you can take them to have whatever printed.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh...and have I told anyone today how much I HATE shopping!   It's like a chore!


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi JLB,
Long time...for some reason the comp keeps acting up when i try posting   so i`m not a very happy camper.Iposted my new pictures up.Took them yesterday so go have a look and critic me and give me more advice where needed.Thanks for all your help.
PS:How is the leg?
B


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Knee is great!   Did a light leg workout on Wed.


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 13, 2004)

I`m glad to here that its healing quick.Have agood workout today.
B


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Thanks you guys!   I would have to look to see which photographer that was from, it was a shoot with a bunch of them and models.   I think it was Jerry Brown, he is from the Baycity area.  Girl...I NEVER pay for my pics.  I get cd's with the images burned on them, then you can take them to have whatever printed.




REALLY?? Thats cool you don't pay!!! I don't know what photographer I should go to. And will they turn me down if they don't like my body???

I think shopping is a chore when the weather sucks and when its cold--hate getting out...
I went to Target at lunch to get face wash, etc.. and it was hell.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Stacey..you can get them done for free too.   Tim would do them for you.  Just have to drive out to Hempstead.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok...we did arms this afternoon.  Craig got finished with school early and he has a prep course thingie all day tomorrow for his boards.

Preacher curls on hammer strength machine
4x12 @ 25, 35, 35, 40
EZ bar curls
4x15 @ 40, 40, 50, 50
cable curls 
3x10 @ 40, 60, 70
overhead ext. supersetted with kickbacks
4x15                          4x10
40, 45, 45, 45               10, 15,15,15
rope pushdowns
3x10 @30


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

Cardio....30 mins on the bike


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentines day Jodie! Hope you enjoyed your dinner last night!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

Oh Jill.  Dinner was AWESOME.   I love Morton's, they have the best steak!  It's a place that we only go to for Valentines and my bday.  hehe


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 14, 2004)

happy valentines day baby...i love you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

Awww...Happy Day Late Valentine's to you Craig....I know you won't read this til Sunday.  Mauh...I love you back but more.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

awww how cute! 

Happy Valentines Day to both of you's and glad the knee is improving sweetie *kiss*


----------



## firestorm (Feb 14, 2004)

Awwww you too are so darn cute.  Your like a Hallmark card.  big group hugggggg!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

I refuse to be on bottom of any group hug!  

hehe.....I took Craig out to eat tonight.   I gotta stop with this bad eatting this week.  But damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  lo mein noodles are yummy!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 14, 2004)

You mentioned that you eat around 1200. How do you manage to eat so little? lol


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

Oh wow.....we are on page 14 on Valentine's Day!  Kewl!!!!!

Greeky....Happy Valentine's Day as well!   Shouldn't you have a hot date tonight????


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

lol, what hot date? nobody asked me to be their valentine..


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

Aggie...so little?  It's actually alot of food!   Just not McD's, Chick-fil-a, etc.   At 1200 calories, that is eatting 5 times a day, if I eat 6 times a day it adds in about 200 more calories if that. 

I think at the beginning of this journal, I had posted what that 1200 is.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

Diet is usually the same foods. Calories between 1100 to 1200, with protein between 140-150, carbs 50-100, fats less than 40.
Umm...Normal meals are:
Meal one: 6 egg whites and 1/2 c. oats with splenda
Meal two: Protein shake with 1/4 c. almonds or cashews
Meal three: 5 to 6 oz turkey, chicken, fish or lean red meat, sm spud, sweet potato, or 3/4c. rice and 1c green veggies( no carrots, corn or peas)
Meal four: same as meal two
Meal five: same as three without the carbs
Meal six: 6 egg whites with 1. c veggies or protein shake
I stay out of the isle of the food store, if it isn't something in the fresh section/frozen veggies or in the meat dept. I can't have it.
 :-(


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

I agree that it can be a lot of food when eating very clean, since I felt full on about 1300 calories a day, but the thing is my body seemed to slow down a lot.. I guess if it works for you...

Do you do weekly refeeds or cheats?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would have a cheat meal every three weeks.  My body reponse well to a low carb diet.  I have one which is a carb cycle with a little higher calories, but my body didn't like it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

I wish I knew what's going to work for me, right now its still trial and error (a lot of error!)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

You'll get it figured out.  Sometimes you have to do the trail and error to get it where you need it.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

cardio this am was 30 mins on the bike while reading the newspaper!

Todays goal is to eat a clean diet ( I think)LOL.   Show is 17 weeks away.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

17 weeks! you should start a new journal soon!  I like counting things down! hehe your going to kick some butt girl! 
it would be SOOOOOOOOO cool if you were competing when Im in TExas!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

Jen...it's June 12th.   Then the one for figure will be in July toward mid month.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

these are GREAT dates.... I think!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

Kewl Jen!  Just let us know the dates you'll be in town.  Maybe we all can have lunch or something.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

that would be soo cool! Ill know more specific dates in about a month! 
it better me warm by the time I come too!!! is it still "cold" ?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

Warm???   we start going to the beach in March!   LOL  June and July will be miserable hot and humid!   Just pack shorts and sundresses!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

dresses???  I dont think so! lol 
ohh gosh, hot humid. might as well shave my head now so I dont have messy hair. hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

LOL.  ok, leave the dresses and just bring shorts and tank tops.


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2004)

Are you near the snow fall Jodie? Oh, and congrats on competiting! I'll follow your journal for sure! Will you be using the diet as posted above?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

Snow?   Umm, not in Houston.  It did get very cold lastnight.  The doggies had to wear their sweaters on the night pooh outting.  In this part of Texas, we may get snow once every 4 to 5 years, but nothing that sticks to the ground.

Jill, I'm not sure if I will be following that diet this time or not.  I'm waiting to hear back from the trainer that does my bodyfat for me.  I have contacted him about doing our diets and workout programs for us.  He has been doing my bodyfat for the last two years, so I thought I would give him a try in this dept.  He has this thing called Leanmealsusa.com where he cooks lean meals for peeps in the area. The diet posted above is the one I usually fall back on since it works so well for me.  I usually just end up playing with that one the last two weeks with adding in more sodium, etc. to do a sodium load, virsus a card deplete and load.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

Cardio this am.....15 mins on bike, 7 on ellipictal.  Or however it is spelled!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

I doubt I could even make it 7 mins on the ellipitacal!  I hate it!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

I hate the stair master!  It's stair hell to me!  hehe


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

NO KIDDING! I hate that thing tooooooooooooo 

How are you today sweetie??


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm doing great.  Just been a busy day at work.  I have to hunt t-shirts for some gettogether we are having in March.....She is wanting Texan shirts or something like that.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

ohhh fun!!  You should go down to Harwin..haha


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

I told her to go down there...but she won't.  LOL
She isn't a bargin shopper.  Wants me to find it online to order from there.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

Tonights workout will be chest.  It will consist of some condition for legs thrown in with the chest workout. AUGH!  like mountian climbers and lunges.

I spoke with Jon....he wants for us to start keeping track of EVERYTHING we put in our mouths for the next week, along with workouts and cardio.  ick ick ick.  We meet with him on the 27th to do bodyfat and diets, etc!  Then we will meet him every two weeks up to the last month then weekly to adjust diets/cardio!  
The scary stuff begins......


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

Crap...this means no more junk food or yummy stuff!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Last nights workout:

Light d-bell incline presses
3x20 @20, 35, 35

Machine flyes supersetted with mountian climbers
4x10@30, 60, 60, 60  and  3x50 No weight (would look goofy)

Machine flat presses supersetted with walking lunges
4x10 @60, 70, 90, 90   and 4x20 on lunges
 I forgot to do incline flyes.  I left my workout sheet thingie at home.   

My knne did swell from the added leg work...but oh well, it doesn't hurt.

This am...did 30 mins cardio on the bike.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Did you find the T-shirts???

What are mountain climbers??


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

No T-shirts yet, Cherie is at a managers conference for two days...so all will be quite here.

Mountain climbers....those are those things we use to do in high school PE that we hated!
It's where your on all fours (no comments guys), then you pull your knee up to your chest like you are on a bicycle in a continous motion. Or as my paper says...Place both hands on the floor and get in a runners stance, SIMPLY (I say bullshit on this) alternate your legs in a running motion.  each step is a one count.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

hmmmm??  I think I know what your talking about--LoL--


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

It's like running in place with your butt up in the air because your on your hands...I can't say knees, because those do not touch the floor.  I look stupid doing them in the gym, I hide in the back corner when doing them, but they are great for the gluts and hammies.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

you should do them out in the middle of the gym

I always get a kick out of funny-exercise doers


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

i think not Greekie!  I would drag your butt with me if I did so they could laugh at us both!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

LMAO AT GREEKIE!!! LoL

Okay honey- I know what your talking about--wow I bet thats hard- I will try them tonight--AT HOME


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

LOL.  Chicken!


Hey we need a chicken smiley face.

OH MY GAWD!!!  Someone please come get these M&M's with peanuts out of this office!   I just tore open a Valentine baggie filled with sweettarts, m&m's, and choc hearts.  Devored the m&m's and threw the other stuff inthe trash.  Shit!  Aughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I might as well add in another 150 calories to my daily total for those damn things.  Not to mention the carbs.  I'm thinking of not even adding them to my food journal.  It's gonna put me at 1500 for the day.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 17, 2004)

damn girl.....just cause its slow at work dont mean you gotta EAT to pass the time!

(i could do some damage to some Reeses Cups right now!)


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

By not adding the candies in the calories in your jounal your only fooling yourself. M and M's sound real good right about now.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 17, 2004)

you look cute when you do mountain climbers....just dont make me do them!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

1500 for the day is not that bad honey  We will let it slide today since you have to be sooo strict SOON.

Did you eat like A Mini size snack bag of the M&M's or the whole bag?? That sounds sooo good right now. Those are my favorite!

Well At least your getting the cheating out of your system!!

I had a bitsize chocolate chip cookie an hour ago.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't think it would be a whole bag, it was only enough to fit in the palm of my hand.  Maybe 12 to 15 of them.  

Jill....I fool myself with my journal all the time.  LOL  I'm usually not bad with candy.

Craig...You said no candy so you can't have any...Oh...some of the rebate stuff came today, along with my ebay stuff I ordered and your magazines. Think they would look at me weird if I took the one with me to read while doing cardio?  I could say...I was reading the articles.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 17, 2004)

money in the mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...its just like christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well it was not the good good ones, just the small one.  But it will buy food at Sam's!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

ok...I added those damn M&M's to the journal...way down at the bottom.   He'll have to look real hard to find them.  Oh shit....I wrote it right under my totals for the day.  crap!  I think tomorrow, I will throw the remaining three baggies of Valentine candy into the trash when noone is looking....they won't miss it that way!

I'm thinking of opening a different journal than this one.  One that is putting me 16 weeks out.  

Umm...what will be a good song for a routine???  I have no clue. HELPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

LoL-- yeah throw them away girlie!! 

Hope you guys have a good night!! 

hmmm? A song?? I gotta think?  
Bye chick!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

It's almost time to go home..It's been a boring day.  I'm ready go go home, walk the poop monsters then over to the gym to do back.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Trained back tonight:

One arm rows
3x12 @40, 50, 55
Close grip upright rows
4x10 @40, 60, 60, 60
seated rows
3x12@50, 70, 90
assist. chins 4x12
hyper ext. 3x15
10 and 25
2 sets of 25 incline ab crunchs


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

I was lazy this a.m....I slept in and did not go with Craig to the gym.

So far today I have had to eat:
M1: 4 oz chicken and 1/2 c. oats
M2: Protein shake in 10 oz water
2 glasses grapefruit crystal light and a liter of water
M3: 5 oz. chickie boobie, sm. spud, and 1 c. mixed veggies.....

The M&M's are sitting out in the little baggies for those monster to get after school.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

what are chickie boobies??? 

nice workout last nite too hun!!  SUPERWOMAN!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Probably Chicken knowing Silly Jodie!!!  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Meals look great girlie!! !


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Is the crystal light grapefruit/tangerine flavor? That is my fav flavor! Actually they are all real yummy.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Jen...Chicken boobies are chicken breast.  One chicken breast is a chicken boobie, two are chicken boobies..... LOL  

Jill...it's just the reg. ruby red grapefruit.  I have to cut myself off from it...or I'll be going tinkle every 20 mins!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok I get it. I tend to call my chicken cluck-cluck. so just as weird!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Jen...the carton of eggs.....We call them "the children".
Isn't it weird what we call our food.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hmm, tonight is leg workout.  Not sure what I will do on this one.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Augh...calories are still too low this late in the day, even when I have my dinner I won't be at 1200.  I'm only at 875 so far!!! aughhhhhhhhhh.   127 in protein, 62 in carbs and 13 in fats...
Hmm.....Steak for dinner!  That should put me where it needs to be along with shrooms, onions and a salad.  May even add in 1/2 c. brown rice to get the total higher since it is leg day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Good girl, dont want your body to slow down like mine

MMMM STEAK  I want some..


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

LOL....jump on a plane!   I usually make enough for two or three.

I looked at my schedule, its actually arm day.  Legs are tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I wish! Prob warmer down there too!

Have fun working your armies (I'm turning into Jill) 
I did chest + bi's today + cardio
4 rep sets are hard, but definately more interesting than 20 rep sets!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Greeky...You're missing out on the sirloin!   It turned out yummy!  Having a sweet potato with butter buds, lettuce and a tomato.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

omgggg DROOLLLLL

I had lettuce and fish, I like fish, but damnit I want STEAK!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

those butter buds are great in oaties w/ cinnamon and splenda

and instant coffee for a kick!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

They are awesome..Have you tried the sweet spud, bake it in the micro...scope out the insides, mash the insides, add splenda, vanilla, a lil butter buds and a lil vanilla....Instant sweet potato stuff!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

The arm workout:

3x30 dips supersetted with 3x30 kickbaks
no weight on dips    15 on kickbacks
skull crushers
4x14 @40
pushdowns with vbar
3x15 @ 30
Flat bench db curls
3x20@15
Incline Hammer curls
2x10@15
sissy bar curls
3x12 @40, 50, 50


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

hmm, i saw a healthy cheesecake recipe w/ sweet potato once.. dont remember it tho


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll pass on the cheesecake stuff.   I made one this weekend, Craig didn't like it much...said it was too cream cheesie.    I thought it tasted pretty decent.  It was the one on the Splenda bag.  But he did eat more of it than I did, I think I had 4 tsp. full if that.  Threw it in the trash tonight.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow girl, you think of sweets and sugar as much as me, and thats A LOT! If I could be skinny and live off of sweets, i seriously would.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

me too me too! 

my mom bought me a bag of splenda tonight, shes frustrated how quick i go thru the boxes


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

LOL, the bags don't last much longer than the box either.  It truly sucks!

Jill....do you throw sweets out too?


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Ususally throwing them out is the easiest way to get rid of them-instead of eating em!! OR, I refuse to buy the junk, but I really wish I could. God am I craving chocolate right now, aaaaaaa!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Jill...if they didn't go in the trash...I would eat them all.  I can pretty much control how much I eat of something.....But Craig....poor baby seems to think he has to eat it all at once.  Cookies, cereal, you name it.  

No choc. this late, have veggies instead.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Jill, make choc eggs! 

I just had some


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

That just sounds icky.  Reminds me of the time that my son made me Mother's Day breakfast in bed....They were RED scrambled eggs!   That had been reading "green eggs and ham".  So he thought he would make me RED eggs.   Couldn't eat them because of the color.  Poor thing, he tried!  Hard to believe his bday is Friday and he'll be 18.  scary!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

You have an *18* year old? WOW, you are one smokin mama! How old are you?(you dont have to say  if you dont want to.)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

MILF


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

LOL< thanks Jill!   I'm 37 1/2.  I think.  LOL  Birthday is in Nov. of 66.  I'm as old as friggin dirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh my Gawd...American Pie.   Shitbreaks chick.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I dunno what you mean, but I hope I haven't offended you,
I meant it as a compliment sweetie..


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm not offended!  I loved those movies.  I laughed so hard in all three.   Takes more than that to offend me.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

COUGAR!!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 19, 2004)

Jodie is 37?....and all this time I was thinking you were 25...hmmm.

I'm boning stiffler's mom!....SWEET!


(how did that whole cougar thing get started anyway....i know what it refers to, but why the word cougar?)


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 19, 2004)

that whole studying thing works...i made a 90 on my test this morning...if i would have failed i would have been pissed at the grade as well as the fact that i skipped my workout this morning to study! 
(school is always geting in the damn way...especially this week!)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

OMG...They are trying to MAKE me eat pizza and bbq wings from Pizza HUt!!!!!!    I refuse too!   I swear Cherie is EVIL.  She has these horns in her long brown hair!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

OmG!! Don't give in~ Unless you make it your Last cheat


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm not giving in.   We are having pizza Sunday with some friends for the Last of Sex in the City.    They can tempt me all they want...but they know I won't eat it.


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

Good girl! The gusy at my work always eat these gourmet meals from a nearby resturant. Yesterday I was like, "Jeff, can I please smell your pie?". Guess what, I actually did! 

I had a cheat on Sat, my pick pizza!!! I had like 4 pieces, I could have ate double that! YUM! I love dipping my pizza in tomato sauce.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Ohhh SEX AND THE CITY!! MY FAVORITE SHOW! I LIVE FOR IT!!      
I am going to miss it SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! 

I think I will have a pizza party toooo--sounds good! I have been wanting to try the new Domino Dots!! LoL


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

see...this is my lunch.  If its a big file...I couldn't find where to resize it!   I need Photoshop back!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh...those cinnamon dots?   ADDICTIVE!!!!  Run from them Stacey!!   They make you cuss out the pizza man when they don't bring them like they are suppose too.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

whats that orange thing in your lunch.. are those sweet taters!!!  
I think its sooo funny you took a pic of your food!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

It was (past tense) a sweet tater!  The chunks with the chicken are shrooms.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

LOL-- U took a picture of your lunch ---lol 

Ohh no not the cin. dots--although I have had those ONE time--very very Yummy

These are brand new--they look like those dots--but they have a cheezy pizza flavor! 
http://www.dominos.com/dominos_pizza/home.nsf/vwContentByKey/W256MK28681DENNEN

Thats Them in the picture to the side right!!!   I want to try them sooo bad. I have a coupon on my fridge!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

ohh yummmmmmm I love that picture.

Ya know I'm not a big pizza person--maybe have it twice a year--but now I reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly want it!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

MMMM, that does look yummy!   Sometimes I like just having cheesy breadsticks without pizza.  with dipping sauce....yummy stuff!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

Today's Meals so far:
Meal 1
1/2c oats
5 oz sirloin
49 pro. 27 carb. 15 fat. 450 calories

Meal 2
Protein shake
23p., 3 carb., 110 calories

Meal 4
4 oz chicken with shrooms
5 oz sweet spud
lettuce and 1/2 tomato
34 p., 32 carb, 4 fat, 305 calories

Meal 4
protein shake
1/4 c honey roasted peanuts
30 p., 10 carbs., 8 fat, 280 calories

Meal 6
5 oz chicken
1 c. veggies
34p, 4carb, 4 fat, 185 calories
Should total:
Calories: 1330
Portein: 168
Carbs: 76
Fat: 32


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

ya I like breadsticks the best--way better than pizza!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

No heartburn with breadsticks


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

Tonight was leg's.  Nothing too heavy due to the defective knee heeling.

5 min warm up on the bike
 Leg presses
4x15, 2 sets with the skid only, 2 sets with 90
leg ext.
4x15 @ 30, 50, 50, 50
lying curls
4x15 @30
stat. lunges
3x10 no weight
standing calf
3x15


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

ok...you took a picture of your lunch to post on here...you are a strange woman...i am 100% sure that I will NEVER understand you (or any other woman)...still 100% sure that I love you anyway though.

hey...i just had a protein shake:
1 pack lean body low carb
1 tbs peanut butter
1 tbs psyllium 
and 1/2 cup oatmeal added to the shake

suprisingly it wasnt too bad....i was too lazy to make the oatmeal seperate so i just threw it in and it came out ok. (i'll take a picture of the next shake and post it...lol)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

That does not sound too yummy.  And YOU say I am strange.  LOL

Oh...the pic was proof that I did not have pizza with the pizza nazi's.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Jodie you are too awesome, love reading your conversations with the BF, sounds just like me and mine.    have to love those silly men.

PS  Your diet and workouts always kick butt!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Thank you Short!

Craig is an awesome bf.   He just doesn't understand my goofness at times.  But then I don't understand his either!   LOL

We need to get him to start a journal so we can make comments in his.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

no...no journal for me...i get picked on enough at home from you

well maybe i will...i'll think about it


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

i was thinking of one called "operation better than before"

scan in my old bodybuilding show pics....my latest "fat ass boyfriend pics"...where i am now pics....and then the rest of my journey towards the show with you!

and we can write down my diet right now...shake shake shale chipolete...subway chicken sald...shake shake shake...etc


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Wouldn't be much REAL foods in your journal.  So doing a food one might be a waste of time.   

And....I don't believe you would actual post pics of yourself.....I would have to see it to believe it.  (not sure if scanner works with new pc to scan old pics).  I can take a pic ofjust your calves....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

You guys are soooo cute!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL....we try.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

This sucks!   I just got my popover pan today from UPS.  Hmmm....
I did some research, found a popover recipe that is 75 calories and 9g. of carbs......I know the flour and milk aren't allowed...BUT we are going to Mardi Gras in Galveston tomorrow night with my son so he can take pics....and I won't be able to eat good there unless I just have meat.  No funnel cake, etc..........So......Popovers for lunch instead of my spud!  after Sunday's pizza, no more bad stuff.


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

What is a popover? Popover pan?


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

its the opposite of a pop-under....a small dog indiginous to the mountain regions of tibet.

pop-overs are large dogs that eat cat feces


damn i am so funny...maybe i SHOULD have gone to school today so i wouldnt make stupid posts like this one.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

hey baby...see that thingy under my name that says MODERATOR
i am big time now...how ya like them apples!
lol


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Umm...I would like it better if we had Crunch bar thingies!!!

Bad enough that someone sent us a dman king cake via fed ex  to the office!   It's for Audrey....but she isn't here!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Craigie pooh...congrats on the moderator thing!   

Jill...Popovers are flour, milk, lil oil baked in a pan that looks like a muffin tin.  Then raise when you bake them so they are hollow on the inside.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Andra says the kingcake is better than sex!!!  
She WAS sitting in front of me inhaling the damn piece!  But she then went to her desk.   LOL   I swear...pizza one day now this.  There is NO love in this office.  They are mean!  Creamcheese, cimmamon, apples, lots of brown sugar.....it smells so sweet!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Jill...these are popovers:

http://www.thehomemarketplace.com/shop/product.cfm?item=02902&scid=54IA2004A


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

hmmm...i am on my way to the store to buy crunch bars for you
see ya at the office in a bit....popovers are NOT better than sex...now having sex while eating popovers...that may be good....sex after eating popovers is not a good idea....just like sex after pizza.....cant move after you eat that much..all you can do is watch TV and sleep 

sunday: (watch sex and the city final episode while sitting on the couch)+ (craig and jodie eating pizza) = NO SEX this sunday...well sunday night anyway


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

great pizza = bad sex

this may be a toss up

but popovers...NO....sex wins every time....no contest!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

i better leave now before i say more stupid shit...bye!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

I think you are thinking too much.  LOL  That makes no sense.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Residents=Bad Food During Mardi Gras!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

uggggggggggggg girl that sounds sooooooooooo yummmmy!! BE Strong!! LoL

Who Am I too talk--they brought in cookies from Jasons Deli--and I had a chocolate chip one!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Now see that long side of the cake.....I think Craig has ate that WHOLE side on his own!   

I had just a Krunch Lite.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

What is a Krunch Lite???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

OMG CRAIG-- YOU


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Blue Bunny Krunch Lite   HEB, Icecream section on the Top shelf.  
Icecream on a stick with the choc covering with crunchie things. They have all kinds of stuff with Splenda
90 calories
10 carb
6 fat

Sugar free and made with our favorite thing!  Splenda!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

ohhyummmmmy!! How sweet of him to bring that to you!!  Yum!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

JODIE & CRAIG--Have a great weekend~ And Have fun at Mardi Gras!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Last summer I used to ets tonnes of sf fudgsicles and revelos! YUMMY!! Those popover things look pretty yummy if you ask me!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 20, 2004)

i ate cake...lots and lots of cake....bad craig....very bd


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

what are revelos?
I was dieitng last summer.  I didn't get anything good. 

Stacey...Ya'll have a good weekend too!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Cake Nazi!

And he ate it in front of me.  MEANIEEEEE


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Todays Food minus dinner which I think might be turkey, mixed veggies with butter buds and some lettuce

5oz chicken
1/2c. oats

protein powder

4 oz ground turkey boobie
4.5 oz sweet tater
1c. green beans w/butter buds

protein shake 
Blue Bunny Krunch lite

So far:
Protein: 112
Carbos: 73
fats: 23
Calories: 905
Dinner should put me at 1090 or so.


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey! I do have a scale, great investment! I weigh almost all of my proteins. Mainly for Portion control-never really realized i was eating probably 7-8 oz of meat at once! Its helped me a great deal.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Stupid popover plan ruined my day!   I had to make them but did have my turkey with it!

Ok...for the workout.  Shoulders:

Shoulder presses supersetted with front raises
4x12@25, 25, 35, 35   and 3x12@15
Upright rows
3x12@40, 60, 80
Lat raises
3x12@20, 20, 25
Bent over rear delts
3x12@20, 30, 30
Shrugs ( I hate these!)
3x15@90


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stupid popover plan ruined my day!   I had to make them but did have my turkey with it!
> 
> Ok...for the workout.  Shoulders:
> ...



Hey Jodi!

Love this workout!  Kinda like the one I do!  You gotta love the supersets!!!

Shrugs?  Hating?  You've got some nice traps!  So, would you say their genetics or you worked at it.  (hating it)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Thank you David!  I think I got my shoulders from when I was in high school.  I use to be on the swim team for three years!   Swam Butterfly and distance in the freestyle.  I miss it.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Holy moley Jodie, you are super strong!!! I luuuuv doing shoulders and especially trapies!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

good Morning Jill!!!

I love lifting heavy!  I try to keep it heavy even when I am dieting.
Oh..the workouts I have been posting are the ones I got from Mike Davies.  His workouts kick butt!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

How many years have you been training for ?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Jill, I started in 99.  It was more off and on at that point.  I've been lifting pretty solid the past two years or so, since March of 2002.  I'll take a week or two off, then head right back in.  I keep up with lifting even when I don't keep up with my cardio.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh my Jodi, that pic is breathtaking! Is that at your house??? Take some more pleeeeeeze!!!! So gorgeous. Can you wear shorts today?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Jill, that is the apartment complex I work at, plus we leave here too.  You could wear shorts today if you wanted.  It's beautiful out!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

Ok, I need to MOVE south!!!!!  
Jodie that place is BEAUTIFUL! I have never seen anything alike even in real life!! Im NOT kidding either! 
Im jealous, yeah yeah. and we have anothe heavy winter storm warning for tonite and tomarrow


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Whats the cost approx to live in a complex like that? Do all apt complexes have pools?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

We have two pools here, one is heated in the winter, the front one isn't.  Our complex for one bedrooms run about $765 up to $815, two's run $980 to $995, three is $1200.

Alot of the newer complexes look like ours.  Just depends on the area, etc.  www.camdenliving.com is the work website.


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Thank you David!  I think I got my shoulders from when I was in high school.  I use to be on the swim team for three years!   Swam Butterfly and distance in the freestyle.  I miss it.




Oh yes........  Swimming... great for the back and traps etc..  Beleive me, when I'm "whaling it" in the ocean my traps and back is very sore!!!!!  

This probably explains why your such a super-fit gal!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm not right now David....I think I am pretty much the beached whale!  Have 25 to drop by June 12th.  ick ick ick


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Meal 4
> protein shake
> 1/4 c honey roasted peanuts
> 30 p., 10 carbs., 8 fat, 280 calories



Does the label really says the 1/4 cup peanuts = 8 fat?? 
my 1/4 cup peanuts always = 16 - 18 fat


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh ya, Camden Tuscany. I checked out the new complex in San Diego when I first moved here. Don't know about in Texas, but it was 2 grand for a 2 bedroom, 1 bath in SD.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sara...I will check that out on the peanuts when I get back to work to be sure.   


Aggies....San Diego is expensive anyways!  Everything in Cali is!
Ours here in Texas run about $1000 on average.  Just depends on which property it is.  Newer ones are always stupid expensive.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

silly girl, u told me those had 14g fat or so


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

I have to go look.  LOL.  If I don't go get ready for work soon, I'll be late.


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

Did you have your pizza yet Jodie??


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh yes........  Swimming... great for the back and traps etc..  Beleive me, when I'm "whaling it" in the ocean my traps and back is very sore!!!!!
> 
> This probably explains why your such a super-fit gal!!




Now I have read this descritpion twice by you about being a "Beached Whale", "A piggy" etc.  

Now I saw that extremely hot picture of you in the gallery (most recent one) and unless that picture is old then, you must explain this too me.


 


PS.  You don't have to explain anything to me but I just can't picture you fat at all.  Maybe a smooth stomach opposed to your ripped contest shaped like abs but  belly.... NEVER!!    Unless you're expecting a "little one" too!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

David....go find me in the online comp thingie.   Those are recent.  LOL


No pizza yet Jill.   That is today.   I'm thinking I might just have cheesy breadsticks and one slice of pizza.  The brisket last night gave me heartburn, so I don't want pizza again tomorrow!


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2004)

Will do, Jodi!  As for Pizza...........  having it tonight!    BRB!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I cant find them, what page are they on?


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2004)

Page 2, Vivian.

Well, OK, but I bet it's not so hard for you to trim that up either!  So, I'm going to follow closely along to your journal now and can't wait for thenext set of pics to come out!    I


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok...let me see if I can find them....


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785&perpage=30&pagenumber=2

Ok..there is THE proof!
Scroll down toward middle of the page.
Run!!!!!  Fast!!!

Gawd, I am ashamed of those images!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sara...You were right on the peanuts.  I must have put what it was for protein or something.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

LOL hon u still look good, and I think your legs are sexy, and I would be ecstatic to be 16% BF I am estimating mine to be about 24-25%!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

I am guessing at the bodyfat.  I think it will be higher..... 
I'll know for sure on this Friday.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I am scared to put up before pics, luckily I dont have use of a digicam just yet


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785&perpage=30&pagenumber=2
> 
> Ok..there is THE proof!
> ...




I don't think you should have any shame in those pictures!  Why?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Cuz I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo FAT!    A man will NEVER be able to convince me of otherwise.  It will fall upon death ears......

Hey..over in Jen's journal..I didn't want to whore away...But this is a typical workout for me...this is tomorrow's chest workout:
Flat bench
6x12, 10, 8, 3, 3, 3
Flat flyes
3x10 
D-bell press outs supersetted feet up push up
3x15  and 3x10
Cable crossovers
3x12
Incline d-bell press
3x10
I forgot what the d-bell press outs are, I'll have to ask Craig what they are. LOL  He puts up with me asking lots of times, even if I have done them before.  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

Good Morning!!!

You haven't posted in here for 5 days!!!  What's up???


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

I started a different one.  I guess I should have this one closed.
Keep see us over in the new one Ann.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

updates from 3/04/04, 3/14/04, 03/21/04  pics are in that order.

Please see my other journal for diets and workouts that  I have been using.


----------

